# Politikai Humor



## Melitta (2016 Március 15)




----------



## Melitta (2016 Március 29)

Husveti baki M1 tv


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 1)

Kar hogy nincs humorerzeke Erdogannak se.


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 4)

Milyen időszerű:
A szocializmus öt törvénye:
- Ne gondolkodj!
- Ha már gondolkodsz, ne beszélj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, ne írj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz és írsz, akkor ne írj alá!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, írsz és még alá is írod, akkor ne csodálkozz!


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 5)

Régi nagy kedvencem :
Egy politikusokkal teli busz kirándulásra indul vidékre. A sofőr belefeledkezik a festői tájba, így beleesik egy szakadékba, egy tanya mellett.
Másnap megérkezik a rendőrség, kihallgatják a tanya tulajdonosát:
- Nem talált áldozatokat?
- De, találtam.
- És hol vannak?
- Hát, eltemettem őket.
- Az összes politikus meghalt?
- Némelyik azt mondta, hogy nem, de én már nem hiszem el ezeknek egy szavát sem...


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 9)

Nem konnyu a reklam szakma


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 27)

Gaál Tibor T-boy, rajzának címe: 65 év felett ingyenes.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 27)




----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 29)




----------



## Melitta (2016 Április 30)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Május 1)

*A Józan Ész - elment...*

*Lori Borgman* amerikai újságírónő eljátszott a gondolattal, mi lenne akkor, ha a *Józan Ész egy jó barátunk volna*. Vajon észrevennénk a halálát? És mit mondanánk a temetésén? Tanulságos írás következik!

_*Búcsúbeszéd. 
A Józan Ész halálára. Nyugodjék békében!*_
*
Ma egy szeretett barátunk elvesztését siratjuk: Józan Ész, aki sok éven át volt közöttünk. Senki sem tudja biztosan, hány éves volt, mivel születési adatai már régen elvesztek a bürokrácia útvesztőiben. Emlékezni fogunk rá, mert olyan értékes leckéket adott nekünk, mint “dolgozni kell, hogy tető legyen a fejünk felett” és “mindennap kell olvasni egy keveset”; hogy tudjuk, miért lel aranyat, aki korán kel, és hogy felismerjük olyan mondatok érvényességét, mint “az élet nem mindig igazságos” és “lehet, hogy én vagyok a hibás”. Józan Ész egyszerű és hatásos parancsok (“addig nyújtózkodj, ameddig a takaród ér”) és megbízható szülői stratégiák (“nem a gyerek, hanem a felnőtt dirigál”) szerint élt. Egészsége akkor kezdett gyorsan romlani, amikor fura szabályokat kezdtek alkalmazni: jelentéseket egy hatéves kisfiúról, akit szexuális zaklatással vádoltak, mert megpuszilta egy osztálytársát; kamaszokról, akiknek iskolát kellett változtatniuk, mert feljelentették drogot áruló társukat, és a fegyelmezetlen diákját megdorgáló tanítónő elbocsátása csak rontott az állapotán. Józan Ész akkor kezdett háttérbe szorulni, amikor szülők csak azért támadtak a tanárokra, mert azok végezték el azt a munkát, amelyben a szülők csődöt mondtak: fegyelmezetlen gyermekeik fegyelmezését. Még tovább hanyatlott, amikor az iskoláknak szülői engedélyt kellett beszerezniük ahhoz, hogy beadjanak egy aszpirint, bekenjenek egy gyereket naptejjel, de tilos volt tájékoztatniuk a szülőket, ha egy diák drogozott, egy diáklány teherbe esett, (pláne ha abortuszt akart csináltatni).

Józan Észnek elment a kedve az élettől, amikor a tízparancsolat nevetség tárgyává vált, némely “egyház” üzletté aljasult és amikor a bűnözők kezdtek különb elbánásban részesülni, mint áldozataik. Józan Ész számára kemény csapás volt arról értesülni, hogy az ember már nem védheti meg magát egy tolvajtól a saját házában, ellenben a tolvaj beperelheti őt, ha kezet emel rá, és ha egy rendőr megöl egy bűnözőt, (még akkor is, ha ez utóbbinál fegyver volt,) azonnal eljárás indul ellene aránytalan védekezés miatt.

Józan Ész halálát megelőzte szüleié: az Igazságé és a Bizalomé, a feleségéé: a Bölcsességé, a lányaiké: a Felelősségé és a Törvényességé, a fiúké: az Ésszerűségé. De élnek szörnyű mostohatestvérei: Hívják az ügyvédemet, Nem én voltam, Ne szólj bele, és a Társadalom áldozata vagyok.
Nem vagyunk sokan a temetésén, mivel nagyon kevesen fogták fel, hogy elment.

*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 17)

Ismét sötétkéklenek a kormány kampányplakátjai a magyar utcákon. A menekültkvótás népszavazást beharangozó Üzenjünk Brüsszelnek felütés szinte provokálja, hogy a népművészek akcióba lendüljenek. Köztéren és számítógépen is készültek továbbgondolt változatok.









© Facebook / Maga is ezt mondja mindig, ugye, Mrs. Lipton?

© hvg.hu




© Szarvas.tumblr.com




© Facebook / Szomszédok Forever




© Facebook




© Facebook




© Facebook / Magyar Kétfarkú Kutyapárt




© Facebook / Magyar Kétfarkú Kutyapárt




© Facebook / Magyar Kétfarkú Kutyapárt
És az eredeti kormányplakát, hogy nehogy elsikkadjon a mondanivaló:





© Facebook / Magyarország Kormánya


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Május 18)

Egy külföldi meglátva a csuti zsebdiktátor fényképét, megkérdezi az idegenvezetőt:
- Ez magyarország királya?
Mire az idegemvezető:
- Nem uram,ez nem király, hanem fárajó!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 20)

*Tovább dübörög a mémgyár*






© Tumblr






© Tumblr







© Tumblr

*Üzenjük Brüsszelnek, hogy hamarosan odaér ám a kisvasút!*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 24)

Humor............


----------



## Melitta (2016 Május 28)




----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Május 28)

A kisfiú hazaérkezik fáradtan és éhesen az iskolából.
- Anyu, mit eszünk?
- Ma, drága fiam, semmit.
A gyerek a kalitkában szundikáló papagájra néz.
- És ha megennénk a papagájt rizzsel ?
- Nincsen rizs.
- És ha megsütnénk?
- Nincsen gáz.
- És ha a mikróban ?
- Nincsen áram.
- És ha kirántanád?
- Olajunk sincsen.
Erre a papagáj örömittasan felkiált:
- Éljen Gyurcsány, éljen soká!
-------------------------------------------------------------
A kisfiú hazaérkezik fáradtan és éhesen az iskolából.
- Anyu, mit eszünk?
- Ma, drága fiam, semmit.
A gyerek a kalitkában szundikáló papagájra néz.
- És ha megennénk a papagájt rizzsel ?
- Nincsen rizs.
- És ha megsütnénk?
- Nincsen gáz.
- És ha a mikróban ?
- Nincsen áram.
- És ha kirántanád?
- Olajunk sincsen.
Erre a papagáj örömittasan felkiált:
- Éljen Orban, éljen soká!


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Május 29)

Egy régebbi vicc kissé átdolgozva! 

Orbán G Viktor elmegy egy iskolalátogatásra. 
Megkérik a gyerekeket, meséljenek magukról valamit a miniszterelnök úrnak. Móricka egyértelmű hazugságot mond. 
Orbán korholja Mórickát:
- Tudod fiam, én a te korodban nem mertem volna hazudni. 
- Miért, a miniszterelnök úr hány éves korában kezdte?


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Május 30)

Egy baráti asztaltársaságban, némi bor melett, a politikáról, az ország helyzetéről, a kormányról beszélgetnek.
Egyikük a zsebdiktátor országos méretű kleptokráciájára utalva megjegyzi: - Ez az Orbán G. Viktor egy szarka!
Mire egy másik felháborodott hangon: - Na-na! Csak ne becézzük,kérem ne becézzük!

(Ha valaki nem értené a viccet: a becézés ebben az esetben a kicsinyítőképző használata!)


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 3)

*"Felcsúttól nem messze" – Itt az év legjobb ingatlanhirdetése*

*
Londoni cég véglegesen megválna tévedésből Magyarországon vásárolt lakóingatlanától. A Felcsúttól nem messze, a Hollán Ernő utcában található, országgyűlési képviselőknek járó, lakhatási támogatás igénybevételére is alkalmas 113 nm alapterületű lakás most egy hétig kiemelt kedvezménnyel kerülhet az Ön tulajdonába!

Az ingatlan 3 szobából (miniszterelnöki dolgozó – 18nm, központi ellenség-meghatározó és migráncs-figyelő főhadiszállás – 24,5nm, korrupció elfedő analitikai labor – 20nm) illetve a szobákat összekötő, gyenge kommunikációs képességű egyének számára doorstep sajtótájékoztatók tartására alkalmas előtérből (19 nm), az EU-s pénzek lenyúlásának kifőzésére alkalmas konyhából, a gátlástalanság emésztésére alkalmas étkezőből illetve minden egyéb kormányzati célt kiszolgáló mellékhelyiségekől áll. A teljes körű felújítás során nem csak a falfestés és a Klebersberg-kori parketta újult meg, de az Eliosnak hála az utcai világítás is, így a kilátást a jótékony homály fedi. A vagyonnyilatkozatok valódiságának ellenőrzésére betolakodó újságírók ellen riasztórendszer véd. Az erkély jelenleg 6 nm, de miniszterelnöki engedéllyel akár a szomszéd ház rovására korlátlanul megnövelhető. Az épületben Schindler list-je helyett Schindler liftje működik, a lakás azonban első emeleti lévén lépcsőn is könnyedén megközelíthető.

Rezsi Szilárdnak – és a földszintet bérlő cukrászdának – köszönhetően a közös költség mindössze 13.000 Ft. A tömegközlekedés Tarlós István szerint kiváló: itt jár a korszerű 3-as metró, melynek csak a füstjét lehet látni és egymást érik az ácsorgó 4-es/6-os villamosok, valamint a hibaelhárításra váró 75-76-os trolik. Végső elkeseredés esetén a Duna mindössze 200 m. Bár a Víg Szinház is, arra most kevés igény mutatkozik.

A lakás pénzügyileg rendezett és jelenleg államosítás előtti utolsó tulajdonosát keresi. Ne habonyozzon, vegyen fel unokatestvéri hitelt még ma! Hívja az MNB-t a 06 (1) PIZ-KELL telefonszámot és kérje Gyurit! Ingatlanközvetítők a szerződéses feltételekről a bejegyzés alatt található címen vagy Árpi nevű kommunikációs és agyhalott-képző státusz-lovagunknál érdeklődhetnek.

*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 4)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Június 7)

*Ezt "rágjátok", ne a Tescot...*

Új "nemzeti rágcsa", amit a Tesco talált ki. Még nem volt szerencsém megkóstolni, tehát nyilatkozni nem tudok róla. A neve: Nemzeti négyszög. Elképzelhető, hogy a piros szín a kolbász, a sárga a mustár, a zöld pedig a petrezselyem ott létét jelenti. Nem tudom, de az is lehet, hogy édesség?! Tény, hogy beletaláltak a "nemzeti"-ség felé hajló őrültségre... Ez a három szín, csíkban díszíti az újfajta terméküket. Az ára: 69.- Ft/db
Nem tudom, küldtek-e kóstolót ebből a "nemzeti" kormányunknak? Remélve, talán ezzel megpuhítják a Tesco elleni, különböző "lehúzmányos ötleteiket"?!
Infóm nincs, csak elábrándoztam erről.
Különben miért is teremtették volna meg, új "nemzeti" kincsünket?!
Félő, hogy rájuk marad. Kivétel, ha valóban finom és ízletes. Miért? A magyar emberek - egy része, - már "herótot kap" mindentől, ami "nemzeti"...
*
Érdemes beütni a keresőbe az alábbi linket, ott megtekinthetjük:

*http://4cdn.hu/kraken/image/upload/s--NTQPwhBS--/6s3bbmV2DfURbg156s.jpeg


G.B.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Június 21)




----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Július 6)

Készül egy festmény a csuti diktátrorról, a kiállításon egy parasztbácsika nézi, és hümmög! 
Odalép hozzá egy riporter és megkérdezi tőle. - Mondja, hogy tetszik önnek ez a festmény?
A bácsika hümmög még kettőt, majd megszólal. Nem rosz, nem rosz, de azért csak van két hibája! 
-És mi lenne az a két hiba? Kérdi a riporter. 
- Hát az az első, hogy ferdén áll a nyakán a kötél! 
- De hiszen nincs is a nyakán kötél! 
- Na látja! Az a másik hiba!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Kaszazsu (2016 Augusztus 26)

http://hvg.hu/itthon/20160825_Mutatjuk_milyen_plakatokkal_jon_a_Ketfarku_Kutya_Part

Ma reggel még a startlapon olvastam a plakátokat, egy órával később, már nem találtam. Talán a humor ..........


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Augusztus 26)

- Képzeld, olyan képviselőnk is van, aki a mocskos rohadt bolsevista időkben, nem élt itt, tudod? Hatvan évesen, most született ide! És eközben üldözték a mocskos, rohadt kommunisták, tudod? Az egyiket annyira üldözték, átjáróházon ki, átjáróházba be, mentek utána… és az utolsó pillanatban tudott bemenekülni a vezérigazgatói irodájába! Jaaaj… így maradt meg nekünk, igen. Azért ez nem akármi, mi? És még véleménye is van! Hajaj, ezekhez képest a meztelen csiga egy gerincoszlop!”

_Forrás: Hofi idézetek_


----------



## Melitta (2016 Augusztus 29)




----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Szeptember 4)

Az alábiakban bemutatjuk egy elképzelt kormányzati telefonos kommunikációs központ működését használat közben!

Ön a kormány kommunikációs központját hívta! Az alábbi menüpontokból választhat!

Ha ön kormánytag, vagy kormánytag rokona, barátja, esetleg ismerőse, nyomja meg az 1-es gombot!
Ha fidesz párttag, nyomja meg a 2-es gombot, ha KDNP párttag, kérjük nyújtson be kérelmet az önhöz legközelebbi kormányablaknál a 2-es gomb használatára, majd nyomja meg a kettes gombot.
Ha ön a felsoroltak egyikébe sem tartozik, nyomja meg a 3.-as gombot!

Ön a 3.-as gombot választotta! Az alábbi menüpontokból választhat!

Ha ön kormánnyal, a kormány intézkedéseivel, tevékenységével kapcsolatban kíván véleményt nyilvánítani, nyomja meg az 1-es gombot, majd ezután várjon a munkatársunk és a TEK jelentkezésére!
Csomagolnia nem szükséges, mivel a börtönbe, illetve munkatáborba szállítás során úgysem engedünk semmit magával vinni!
Ha ön Orbán Viktor miniszterelnököt, illetve a kormány tagjait kívánja felszólítani lemondásra, nyomja meg a 2-es gombot, majd kövesse az 1-es gomb kapcsán felsoroltakat!
Ha az elektronikus konzultációnkban kíván részt venni, nyomja meg a 3-as gombot!

Ön az elektronikus konzultációt választotta!

Jelenleg az alábbi konzultációs kérdésben fejtheti ki véleményét!
Az elektromos díj napelemes rendszerrel való csökkentéséhez a kormány támogatási rendszerrel járuljon e hozzá? Függetlenül attól, hogy este nincs napsütés, és elektromosságra akkor is szükség van!

Az alábbi menüpontokból választhat!

1-es gomb: Igen

2-es gomb: Nem

3-as gomb kupak

Az 1-es gomb jelenleg műszaki okokból nem működik, és a közeljövőben nem is fog!


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Szeptember 6)

Az eb óla!

Egy szélsőjobbos újfasisztát felelőségre von a felesége.
- Te szerencsétlen, miért verted szét a kutyaházat!
- Csönd legyen asszony, nekem mint igaz Magyarnak, meg kell védenem a családomat!!!
- Megvédeni?!? De mitől???
- Ma olvastam, az alfahír oldalon, hogy jönnek a migránsok, és nagyon fertőz az eb óla!!!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 6)

Két barát találkozik. Mondja az első:
- Komám, már vagy 6 éve nem láttalak.
- Egészen pontosan 5 éve nem találkoztunk. Egy tudományos kísérletben vettem részt.
- Ez komoly dolog lehetett.
- Az volt. Egy agysebész kiműtötte az agyamat, 5 évig kísérletezett vele, majd visszaoperálta. Az egészért kaptam 10 millió dollárt.
- Ez igen veszélyes lehetett. És hol voltál az 5 év alatt, amíg nem volt agyad?
- Elmentem képviselőnek a parlamentbe.





Egy középkorú férfi személyesen jelenik meg a belügyminisztériumban, hogy útlevelet kérjen az USA-ba:
- Kihez megy és milyen célból?
- A bátyámat szeretném meglátogatni.
- A bátyjának mi a foglalkozása? Csak azért kérdem, hogy vállalná-e az eltartás költségeit?
- Igen, mert a bátyám bankár.
- Jó, és miért menne ki hozzá?
- Mert a bátyám vak, és vezetgetni kell.
- Nem lenne egyszerűbb, ha hazahívná?
- Mondtam, hogy vak, nem hülye.
*
- Miről vitatkozik két politikus egy kidőlt fánál?
- ???
- Hogy jobbra vagy balra dőlt.
*
Szeretem a választási kampányokat.
Ilyenkor tele vannak a villanyoszlopok politikusokkal.
*
Két öregasszony eteti a galambokat. Az egyik megszólal:
- Te, ezek a galambok olyanok, mint a politikusok.
- Miért?
- Hát, amíg lent vannak a földön, addig a kezünkből esznek, de ahogy felkerülnek, csak szarnak a fejünkre!_ (S, milyen igaza van! - G.B.)_
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 6)

*Érdekes...*
A magyar miniszterelnök szeptember 5-én látogatott át Szerbiába, ahol Aleksandar Vucic kormányfővel tárgyalt. Egy helyi viccoldal, a njuz.net egy viccesen megphotoshopolt képpel emlékezett meg az eseményről. A magyar miniszterelnököt úgy ábrázolták, mit aki most vergődött át a két ország határán felhúzott kerítésen.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 7)

Ők akarnak...





Mit akarunk? Vízumot!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 7)

*Életünk változott és változik*




Nagyanyó az unokának: - Én a Te korodban már javában dolgoztam!
*
Unoka a nagyanyónak:
- Én pedig még a Te korodban is fogok dolgozni...



*
_Ez nem éppen vidorság_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 7)

*Vezető politikusunk elment a kozmetikushoz és kérte, hogy a homloka közepére tegyen egy szépségpontot, amilyet az indiaiak viselnek. *
- _Miért kéri ezt miniszterelnök úr?_
-* A múlt héten találkoztam az indiai miniszterelnökkel és beszéltem neki az eddig elért fényes sikereinkről. Figyelmesen végighallgatott, végül a homloka közepére mutatva ezt mondta: magának innen "hiányzik valami!"*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Mrhacker (2016 Szeptember 22)

Orbán Viktor kimegy erdélybe beszédet tartani!
Amikor hazajön, elmeséli az itthonmaradottaknak, milyen élményekben volt része.
Az egyik kinti magyar, úgy lászik nem tudta, hogy ki vagyok, hogy én vagyok a dicső vezér, minden magyarok miniszterelnöke, összetévesztett, valami sámánnal!
És ezt miből gondolod? kérdezi tőle Lázár.
Hát abból, hogy alighogy elkezdtem a beszédemet, bekiabált: Hé te, halgass sámán!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 24)

*Sírjunk-é, avagy nevessünk?
Szavazok: az utóbbira. Nevessünk!




*
Egy ember röplapokat osztogat a Vörös Téren. Szinte percek alatt ott terem a rendőrség, és röplapokkal együtt begyűjtik az osztogatót. Az őrszobán megnézik a röplapokat, ám ekkor veszik észre, hogy azok üresek. Megkérdezi az ügyeletes rendőr, hogy miért nem írt rá semmit.
– Azért – hangzik a válasz -, mert így is világos minden.
*
Miért van a Parlamenten kupola?
– Mert még senki se látott lapos tetejű cirkuszt.
*
Két cápa beszélget.
– Mit reggeliztél?
– Én egy meztelen nőt! És te?
– Én egy minisztert.
– És honnan tudod, hogy az volt?
– Gerinctelen volt, nem volt bőr a képén, a feneke meg ki volt nyalva.
*
Miniszterek és államtitkárok ellátogatnak az egyik óvodába, megnézik, hogyan élnek a gyerekeink. A látogatás végén a kultuszminiszter megjegyzi:
– A gyerekeknek túl nagy az ebédadagjuk, ennek a fele is éppen elegendő. A kelleténél jóval több játékuk van, takarékossági szempontból kevesebbet kell játékokra költeni.
Másik alkalommal, ugyanez a csapat meglátogat egy általános iskolát. A látogatás végén a kultuszminiszter ismét megjegyzést tesz:
– A gyerekeknek túl nagy az ebédadagjuk, ennek a fele is bőségesen elegendő. Fölösleges minden iskolának számítógép, elegendő, ha minden másodikban van.
A legközelebbi alkalommal, egy neves büntetés-végrehajtó intézetet látogat meg a kis team. Mikor a látogatás végére érnek, miniszterünk megjegyzi:
– Itt a raboknak nagyon gyenge a koszt, fel kell javítani, több hús jár nekik. Újabb konditermet kell nyitni nekik, és lehetővé kell tenni, hogy minden szinten legyen Internet-elérés.
Mire az egyik társa megkérdezi:
– Te viccelsz? Az ovisoknak, meg az iskolásoknak az ételt felére csökkentetted, a játékot, meg a számítógépet elvetted tőlük, itt pedig a raboknak a lehető legmaximálisabb kedvezményeket akarod adni?
– Dehogy is viccelek, óvodába meg iskolába már nem fogunk járni, de ide még bármelyikünk bekerülhet!
*
A paraszt bácsi igyekszik a Parlamentbe. Biciklijét a falnak támasztja, mire az őrök:
– Bácsikám, hát nem gondolja komolyan, hogy csak úgy letámasztja ide a biciklijét!? Hát ide politikusok járnak!
– Politikusok?! Igaza van, akkor csak lelakatolom.
*
Egy nap az amerikai külügyminiszter lázasan robog be az elnök irodájába:
– Elnök úr, az oroszok vörösre akarják festeni a Holdat.
– Hadd fessék – feleli nyugodtan az elnök.
Egy hónap múlva ismét jelentést tesz a külügyminiszter:
– Elnök úr, az oroszok elkezdték vörösre festeni a Holdat.
– Hadd fessék – feleli az elnök.
Rá egy hónapra megint jelentkezik a külügyminiszter:
– Elnök úr, az oroszok vörösre festették a Holdat!
Mire az elnök:
– Rendben. Akkor most írjátok rá: Coca-Cola.
*
Egy politikus kergeti az anyját az asztal körül, eléggé félre nem érthető szándékkal. Megszólal az anyja:
– De, hát mit akarsz?
– Ezt nem én akarom anyukám, hanem egy ország népe.
*
Egy orosz és egy török katona beszélgetnek. Kérdezi az orosz:
– Te! Miért van az, hogy ti 150 évig voltatok Magyarországon, mégsem utálnak benneteket a magyarok, nem úgy, mint bennünket.
– Ennek három oka van. Először is nem tettük ki mindenhová a félholdat, másodszor nem tettük kötelezővé a török nyelv oktatását, harmadszor pedig soha sem állítottuk, hogy ideiglenesen állomásozunk Magyarországon.
*
A miniszterelnök vidékre megy, és egyszer csak elüt egy disznót a sofőrje.
– Most mit csináljak, elnök úr?
– Itt van a közelben a falu. Menjen be, kérdezze meg, hogy mivel tartozunk!
A sofőr bemegy a faluba. Kis idő múlva hatalmas éljenző tömeg jön, a vállukon hozzák a sofőrt.
– Mi az? Mit csinál maga? – kérdezi az elnök a sofőrt.
– Esküszöm, nem tehetek róla, én sem értem. Csak azt mondtam, hogy én vagyok a miniszterelnök sofőrje és elütöttem a disznót…
*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Október 13)




----------



## Melitta (2016 Október 13)

nem kellett sokat várni, itt az új címlap. Készítette a Kétfarkú Kutya Párt.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Október 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 29)

Hogy miért kell sokat dolgoznom?
10 millió lakosa van az országnak, ebből három és fél millió nyugdíjas, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék hat és fél milliónak kell megcsinálni az összes munkát.
Hétszázezren tanulnak, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 5.8 millió emberre marad az összes munka. A dolgozókból nyolcszázezren a kormánynak dolgoznak, ami azt jelenti, hogy a maradék 5 milliónak kell megcsinálnia mindent.
Fél millió embert alkalmaz a katonaság, ami azt jelenti, hogy maradt 4.5 millió ember, akikre az összes munka hárul.
Vegyük azt az összes embert, aki a Parlamentben, polgármesteri hivatalokban, állami támogatású intézményekben dolgozik, s megkapjuk azt a maradék másfél millió embert, akikre a tényleges munka elvégzése esik.
Egy adott pillanatban háromszázezer ember fekszik kórházban, van táppénzen, hozzájuk jön a fél millió munkanélküli, s máris megkapjuk azt a valódi embermennyiséget, ami pontosan hétszázezer embert jelent - no, hát ennyinek kell elvégeznie minden munkát.
Most olvastam a legújabb statisztikákat: jelenleg 699 998 ember van börtönben, ami azt jelenti, hogy mindössze két emberre maradt minden munka - rád és rám.
Márpedig te, barátom, éppen a számítógéped előtt ülsz és hülye vicceket olvasol...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 29)

*Félő, már ez van, s még mi lesz?*
A törvény:
- Ne gondolkodj!
- Ha már gondolkodsz, ne beszélj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, ne írj!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz és írsz, akkor ne írj alá!
- Ha gondolkodsz, beszélsz, írsz és még alá is írod, akkor ne csodálkozz!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 29)

*Az agyatlan képviselő története*
Két barát találkozik. Mondja az első:
- Komám, több éve nem láttalak.
- _Egy tudományos kísérletben vettem részt._
- Ez komoly dolog lehetett.
- _Az volt. Egy agysebész kiműtötte az agyamat, évekig kísérletezett vele, majd visszaoperálta. Az egészért kaptam 10 millió forintot._
- Ez igen veszélyes lehetett. És hol voltál, amíg nem volt agyad?
- _Elmentem képviselőnek a Parlamentbe._


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Október 29)

Választás utáni jó tanács:
*Ne lopj! *-* a kormány nem tűri a konkurenciát.*


----------



## Melitta (2016 November 10)




----------



## Melitta (2016 November 11)




----------



## Melitta (2016 November 13)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 November 13)

*A magyarok - többek között - arról is híresek, hogy a legszörnyűbb dolgokból is képesek viccet gyártani. 
Most és itt, tálalok 1956-ból, -ról maradt vicceket:*

– Mi történt voltaképp 1956. október 23-án a Rádiónál?
– Hát Gerő Ernő megtartotta az előadását, s utána következtek a hozzászólások.
*
A ledöntött szobor talapzatán még napokig ott éktelenkedett Sztálin két ormótlan csizmája. Azonnal megszületett róla a vicc.
– Ki tette ki elsőnek a csizmáit a Mikulásnak?
– Sztálin.
*
– Hogyan köszöntek egymásnak az ismerősök 56 végén és 57 elején?
Októberben: – Hogy vagy?
Novemberben: – Megvagy?
Decemberben: – Te még itt vagy?!
Januárban: – Mondd, te hülye vagy?!
*
– Voltaképpen mi is az a disszidálás?
– A szocializmusból a kapitalizmusba való viszonylag békés átmenet.
*
_A viccek Homa János Ez már a kommunizmus, vagy lesz ennél még rosszabb is? internetes viccgyűjteményéből, valamint Katona Imre: A helyzet reménytelen, de nem komoly, Budapest, 1994. kötetéből származnak._


----------



## mechi (2016 November 18)




----------



## Melitta (2016 November 22)




----------



## setni (2016 November 26)

Ez nem annyira humor...de jól jellemzi a mai magyar munkát.Az egri nagy-magyarország emlékműről leszakadtak az országrészek.......


----------



## Melitta (2016 November 30)

Megvalosult az alma..............


----------



## Mrhacker (2016 December 19)

Orbán Viktor elutazik a szokásos nagygenerálozásra a pszichiátriára!
Amikor hazaér, beszámol a családjának az élményeiről!
Ezek az orvosok őrültek, és mégis engem akartak még ottfogni!
Azt hiszik, hogy a Rákóczi szabdságharc idejében vannak!
Ezt miből gondolod?
Abból, hogy folyton azt hajtogatták nekem, még mindig nem jött meg az Esze!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 12)

*Magyar valóság: trágár szavakkal szidják a betegeket az orvosi rendelőben*

*Elképesztő stílusú felirat jelent meg egy enyingi orvosi rendelő várótermében.*
Felháborodtak az enyingi betegek azon a feliraton, amely az orvosi rendelőben került a falra. A Facebookon komoly vita alakult ki miatta, többen személyes sértésnek vették. Mások szerint viszont a tartalommal nincs gond, csak a stílussal.

*"Laci tudja, hogy minden csipcsup b...sággal nem kell bemennie egy sürgősségire. ... Ha pánikrohamot kap, azt otthon a négy fal között teszi. ... Négyhetes panasszal szintén nem megy be egy sürgősségire, hanem szépen eltakarodik a háziorvosához, mert Laci nem egy életképtelen sz...darab. Laci okos. Légy olyan, mint Laci!"* - ilyen szöveg szerepelt a papíron.


*Magyar valóság: erre számíts a rendelőben, ha kopogni merészelsz!*




A feol.hu szerint az egyik beteg osztotta meg a képet a Facebookon. A közzététel után nem sokkal a felirat el is tűnt a rendelőből. Enying polgármestere, Viplak Tibor szerint megengedhetetlenek az ilyen megnyilvánulások. Az ügyben vizsgálat indult.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 12)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 17)




----------



## mechi (2017 Január 17)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 20)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Január 23)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 3)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 3)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 3)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 3)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 5)

https://streamable.com/w915e


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 7)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 8)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 11)




----------



## mechi (2017 Február 13)

Megjelent a Magyar Kétfarkú Kutya Párt múlt héten beharangozott olimpiai paródiakiadványa:


 

A teljes itt található.


----------



## mechi (2017 Február 18)

Kovács Gergő (Kétfarkú Kutya Párt elnöke, "Simicska és Soros szóvivője") az Echo TV-ben.
*6:50* kezdődik


----------



## mechi (2017 Február 18)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 28)

*dusselforfi* *karneval*


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 28)




----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Március 6)

*Hofi Géza, és mondanivalója örök!*

És egyre aktuálisabb!

"A lázitás az nem ellenzéki, az ellenzék csak bólogat
Az ellenzéknek nem érdeke, ha a kocsi jól halad."

"Legfeljebb együtt megyünk, innen tovább!"

Forrás: Anonimouse Zeno: https://www.facebook.com/Anonimouse.Zeno.7/


----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Március 12)

Egy kis politikai humor!

Egy külföldi turista érkezik Budapestre, éppen március 15-én és látja, hogy a Nemzeti Múzeum előtt nagy ünnepség van. Megkérdezi az egyik ott álldogáló szervezőt: "Sorry, mit ünnepelnek itt ma?"

Mire a szervező: "Hát...izé...az 1848-as forradalmat, meg a sajtó- és a szólásszabadságot.
Ez a bátor magyar nép közös, nagy ünnepe!"

A turista erre kicsit zavartan: "Well, de miért lenni itt az a sok rendőr?"

Erre a szervező: "Ööö... hát izé... ööö azok a tüntető magyarokat tartják távol az ünnepségtől, mert fütyülni akartak a beszédek alatt!"

Az egyre zavarodottabb külföldi: "Na de pont a szólásszabadság ünnepén korlátozni magyar tüntetőket?!? Nem értem... Na és miért lenni ennyi lengyel az első sorokban?"

Mire az egyre idegesebb fideszes szervező: "Öööö...izé, hát azok Lengyelországból hozott bértapsolók!"

Erre a teljesen ledöbbent külföldi turista: "Mr. én érteni ezt jól?
A magyar nép és a szólásszabadság nagy ünnepén kitiltani magyar tüntetőket és pénzért hozni helyettük lengyel bértapsolókat???"

Mire a szervező flegmán: "Na húzz innen abba a Soros-bérenc ku.va anyádba te rohadék ballib majom!"

A fenti rövid történet egyébként csak a képzelet műve. Bárminemű hasonlóság az élettel csak a véletlen műve lehet... esetleg az orbáni diktatúráé.

Forrás: דניאל פטר (Dr. Dániel Péter)


----------



## Melitta (2017 Március 16)




----------



## cat34 (2017 Március 21)




----------



## cat34 (2017 Március 21)




----------



## mechi (2017 Április 8)




----------



## asztrológus (2017 Április 12)




----------



## asztrológus (2017 Április 12)




----------



## asztrológus (2017 Április 13)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Április 17)




----------



## most (2017 Április 19)




----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Április 21)

Egy kis humor:

Orbán, Lázár, és Simonka elutaznak külföldre.
Ha már ott vannak, kipróbálják a helyi kocsmát.
Harmadik nap odaszól Orbán Simonkának.
Tegnapelőtt a Jani fizetett egy kört, tegnap én fizettem.
György, ma te vagy a Soros!


----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Április 24)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Április 26)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Április 29)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Április 30)

https://www.facebook.com/gyurcsanyf/videos/vb.187301974635606/1565638493468607/?type=2&theater


----------



## mechi (2017 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Május 2)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Május 4)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Május 4)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Május 6)




----------



## Rákospataki Jeremiás (2017 Május 7)




----------



## Rákospataki Jeremiás (2017 Május 7)




----------



## Rákospataki Jeremiás (2017 Május 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Május 7)

*Ráadásul a poén igaz is!*

Kannibálföldön egy utazó betér egy étterembe. Az étlapon ez áll:
"Paprikás vadász: 5 dollár
Nyárson sült halász: 6 dollár
Roston sült politikus: 55 dollár"
Megkérdezi a vendég:
- Miért kerül többe a politikus?
- Na de Uram! Tudja _mennyibe kerül a politikusok tisztára mosása?_


----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Május 7)

A vezér (a mini elnök) ellátogatott a magyar, 6 lakost számláló világvárosba, (metropoliszba) Nagygécre!
Meglátogatta Bözsi nénit.
Az idős högy és a vezér a propaganda video kedvéért, elmondták előre betanult szövegeiket,.
Majd ezután a vezér meglátogatta Bözsi néni disznóit is.
A disznók látványának hatására, láthatólag jól, mondhatni otthon érezte magát!

Forrás: Anonimouse Zeno
https://www.facebook.com/Anonimouse...41828.385699675139161/425687831140345/?type=3


----------



## mechi (2017 Május 21)




----------



## mechi (2017 Május 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Május 29)

Melitta írta:


>


*
De szépek! Fogjatok le , fogjatok le...
No mi van, senki nem moccan?! Napi csodáknak lehetünk tanui. Ők mondják, most itt mutatják is a tuttit


----------



## pitti (2017 Május 29)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> De szépek! Fogjatok le , fogjatok le...
> No mi van, senki nem moccan?! Napi csodáknak lehetünk tanui. Ők mondják, most itt mutatják is a tuttit


Nagyon okos, ertelmes es muvelt hozzaszolas. Lelkileg cizellalt. Csak igy tovabb.


----------



## mechi (2017 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Június 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Június 11)

*A magyar foci legújabb veresége és szégyenünk....*
Kikaptunk, pedig nem kellett volna, hiszen túl vannak már így is fizetve a focisták. Az "ellenfelünk" focistái dolgoznak, csak másodállásban rúgják a gólokat. Ezek szerint sikeresebben, mint a magyar focisták.
A magyar focisták sokkal többet keresnek, mint az orvosok. Nekik nem kell külföldre menniük, hogy vastag legyen a pénztárcájuk, legalábbis vastagabb, mint itthon. Elképzelhető, hogy nem is nagy örömmel fogadnák őket. Nem úgy, mint a régieket...
Kellett a sok stadion, mert jelenlegi vezetőnknek a "terepasztaláról" hiányzott a sok stadion és a kisvasút is. 
Egy akarnok kezében van az ország, s ez az igazán szégyen.
Az ok és az indok -- ki lett mondva Ki a bűnös? A fű, ha bezzeg műfüves pályát építettek volna a stadionba, akkor ez a vereség nem következik be! 
Ki gondolja, netán ki is mondja? Alul a fotón meglátható.






























Itt van az ok és az indok, miért is kaptunk ki?! Meg van magyarázva...


----------



## Melitta (2017 Június 14)




----------



## masi11 (2017 Június 16)

ez most betiltott videó lesz vajon?


----------



## Mrhacker (2017 Június 19)

"Az internet humora!

A Lázár Jánosról szóló cikkben szereplő fénykép alatt figyelmes lettem egy reklámra, mely szövégenek egy része tökéletesen illik hozzá!
Mintha csak róla, és a maffiarezsimről írták volna!





"Ez parazita! Szabadulj meg tőlük!" "






Forrás: Anonimouse Zeno

https://www.facebook.com/Anonimouse.Zeno.7/


----------



## mechi (2017 Június 23)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Június 24)

Mi lenne ha jo kedve lenne


----------



## Csillagözön (2017 Június 24)

*MIKOR A POLITIKUS MEGHAL, MENNE MÁR A MENNYORSZÁGBA. BEKOPOG. KIJÖN SZENT PÉTER ÉS AZT MONDJA NEKI:*



"...Mikor a politikus meghal, menne már a mennyországba. Bekopog. Kijön Szent Péter és azt mondja neki:

– Hát, eléggé félrevezető életed volt, ígérgettél aztán kiderült, hogy hazudtál. De van egy lehetőséged. 1 napot el kell töltened a pokolban, egyet a mennyben és aztán dönthetsz hol szeretnél lenni az idők végezetéig.

Így is lett. A politikus lemegy körülnézni a pokolba. Ott az összes cimborája, Martiniznek, ökröt sütnek, golfoznak. Nem akar hinni a szemének. Miután eltöltött egy napot, felnéz a mennybe is. Látja, hogy hatalmas békesség, az emberek kiegyensúlyozottak, minden tökéletesen működik az ott levők teljes megelégedésére. Lejár a nap és döntenie kell. Kérdi Szent Péter:
– Nos, hol szeretnél élni?
– Hát, a földieknek ne mondjátok meg, de én inkább a poklot választom.
– Rendben, legyen hát.
Lemegy a pokolba, maga Lucifer nyitja ki a kaput,

ahogy belép, be is csapódik mögötte. Látja ám, hogy a barátai koszosak, büdösek, a szemétből esznek. A családtagjait meg éppen nyárson sütik.
Odafordul Luciferhez.
– Lucifer bátya! Tegnapelőtt nem ez volt itt!
– Ja, kérem, az volt a kampány, aztán választottál; ezek pedig itt a reformok…"


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 5)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 5)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 6)

*Soros gyerek megvágta...*

Volt egy török, Mehemed… Dehogy Mehemed, hülyeségeket beszélek, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. Ő a magyar “MINI szterelnök” új szerelme, példaképe, bálványozott ikonja. Aki láthatta a róluk készült fotókat, könnyes szemmel konstatálhatta, Orbán örök hűséget fogadott török kollégájának, és fennhangon nyilatkozta, nem hagyja, hogy bárki is bántsa gyönyörű kedvesét, ha kell, egy szál karddal is képes megvédeni diktátor társa becsületét a gonosz hétfejű Európai Unióval szemben. 

A kiszivárgott információk alapján megtudtuk, miről is tárgyalt Orbán és Erdoğan. Megbeszélésüknek több lényeges pontja is volt. Ezek egyike, hogy Magyarországon visszamenőlegesen is betiltják a Gólya, gólya gilice című dalocskát, a Volt egy török, Mehemed kezdetű versikét, az Egri csillagokat és a Szigeti veszedelmet. Szent tűzre vetnek minden olyan írott dokumentumot, amely a török népet negatív szövegkörnyezetben említi. Esetleges engedményként felmerült, hogy a Gólya, gólya gilicében a török gyereket Soros gyerekre...

ellenszel


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 7)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 15)




----------



## mechi (2017 Július 15)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 15)

http://index.hu/video/2017/07/15/so...=facebook&utm_medium=share&utm_campaign=index


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 17)

http://pestibulvar.hu/2017/07/17/rekasi-karoly-fia/


----------



## chilisauce (2017 Július 17)

Mikor múlt héten hazaérkeztünk 3 hét után az USA-ból, a reptérről taxival hazafelé tartva a gyorsforgalmin haladtunk, mikor a férjem (aki amerikai) megkérdezte, ki ez az úr a sok plakáton (mármint a Soros, és az uram nem beszél magyarul), ő az új miniszterelnök jelölt?  Elmeséltem neki a szitut, értetlenül nézett. Meg kell mondjam, én is.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 18)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Július 26)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 15)

A nap nyertese Kerényi Imre a Fidesz csinovnyika, aki éppen Bayer Zsoltot kívánja kiadni könyv formájában, Petőfi Sándorral egyetemben. Nos ez nem vicc. Azt viszont már röhejes, hogy ez a Kerényi annak idején vezércikkben követelte Soros Györgyöt pénzügyminiszterének.

1990.


----------



## masi11 (2017 Augusztus 16)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 21)




----------



## masi11 (2017 Augusztus 22)

Idézett egy cikkből:"Magyarországon viszont nem lenne hasonló problémája a cégnek. Ugyanis itthon gyorsított eljárásban - részben a környezetvédelmi engedélyezést - kihagyva is elkezdhetik az építkezést. Ehhez elsősorban a kormánnyal kellene megegyezniük arról, hogy nemzetgazdasági szempontból kiemelt jelentőségű beruházássá nyilvánítsák a projektet." na ennyire eladó az ország?sajna nem humor.ha nem tetszik kérem a moderátort törölje.


----------



## fri50 (2017 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 29)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Augusztus 29)




----------



## mechi (2017 Szeptember 1)

Szőcs Géza (Kossuth-díjas költő, 2010 és 2012 között a Nemzeti Erőforrás Minisztérium kulturális államtitkára volt, 2014 óta pedig miniszterelnöki megbízott)
MINISZTEREK ÉRKEZNEK A KORMÁNYÜLÉSRE

Nyakában cséplőgép,
ki ez a vándor?
Karcagról indult.
Fazekas Sándor.

Mintha költségvetés volna:
kun pusztákon ürgemarha.
Terelgeti nyáját Varga,
pénzügyeink legfőbb őre,
terelgeti őket hátra,
jobbra, balra és előre.

Lódobogás? vágta hangja?

füstfelleggel fapipáján
megérkezik paripáján
Kézdivásárhelyre menvén
duplacsövűt rázva Semjén.

Kísérik protestáns angyalok:
kilép a liftből, jő Balog.
Miniszterek, imádkozzatok.
Az ima-kassza kimerült,
úgyhogy sok imát hozzatok.

De akit a nagy hó kint ért,
hívja bátran magát Pintért.

Kisvárdáról kisvártatva
miniszter jő nagy fújtatva.
Úgy hívják hogy dr. Seszták,
kis számokat megnagyobbít,
kis álmokat nagyra fest át.

Még a Balatonnak is
még a Genfi tónak is,
hogyha rájuk szól Trócsányi:
önképük alig tócsányi.

Nem handabanda,
nem hendebende.
Simicskó jött ki?
Nem Hende ment be?

Szíjjártó Péter
fejében sok-sok
A-terv és B-terv.
Van K és Q is,
sőt, van egy P-terv.

Ott ahol az Országház áll,
őrzi házőrzőit Lázár.
A tegnap hód-vásárba vót.
Zsebében címerállata:
titokzatos
da Vinci-Hód.
Van mező, hód és hód-világ.
Ő a lézer-szemű Lázár,
aki vele ujjat húzna,
arra gyász és arra frász vár.

Forgószárny zúg: helikopter.
Abból lép ki Rogán Tóni.
Biztonságos aláírást
senki nem tud jobbat róni.
Kezében márkás telóval
rád köszön könnyed helóval.

És a miniszterelnök,
persze hogy ő is eljött.
És úgy néz ez az Orbán:
valahogy kobra-formán!
Valahogy furcsa csönd lesz,
s ez a csenevész
dal is elenyész.


----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 1)

Bízom, hogy nem így lesz...

*





*




*


----------



## mechi (2017 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 7)

Ketfarku plakatjai


----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 12)




----------



## masi11 (2017 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 19)




----------



## masi11 (2017 Szeptember 21)




----------



## fri50 (2017 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 29)

http://coub.com/view/x27lu


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Szeptember 29)

http://index.indavideo.hu/video/ocseny_migransok_menekultek_soros


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Szeptember 30)

_(Magán véleményem:.... mindezt jó sok pénzért)
*
_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Október 2)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Október 11)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Október 12)

http://pestibulvar.hu/2017/10/11/it...tacio-plakaton-uzentek-orbannak-meresz-video/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=40&v=6Uryn4nxBFI


----------



## Melitta (2017 Október 13)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Október 13)




----------



## mechi (2017 Október 17)




----------



## Melitta (2017 Október 26)

P. László : „Nemzeti Dal"

Talpra Magyar, hív az urna!
Meg ne válaszd Viktort újra!
Kibírsz vele még négy évet?
Ez a kérdés! Válassz, kérlek!
Mi magyarok annyi mindent elcseszünk,
Elveszünk, ha nem maradt egy csepp eszünk!

Alkotmányunk véres kardja
Hajszálon függ, rozsda marja.
Nevet rajtunk Európa:
"Lázadj már, te idióta!"
A magyarok szégyene, hogy kertelünk,
Felkelünk, de odacsapni nem merünk!

Nincsen jövőnk, csúf a múltunk,
Jelenünkből nem tanultunk!
Sírunk, hogy a sors lecsap ránk,
Nem hogy inkább észbe kapnánk!
A magyarok kedvelik a bánatot,
Állnak, mint a vágóhídi állatok.

Fényesebb a lánc a kardnál,
Fegyvert fogni mér' akarnál?
Fogjál inkább papírt-tollat,
Valljad be az adót holnap!
A magyarok jámborsága végtelen,
Képtelen ezt felfogni az értelem.

Gazdaságunk büszke gálya,
Nyugdíjpénzünk elment rája!
Lyukas csónak nem gyorsnaszád,
Lapát helyett fogjunk kaszát!
A magyarok istenére, mit teszünk,
Kik leszünk, ha hullámsírban itt veszünk?

A magyar név megint szégyen,
Nem mutat jól nagy mellényen!
Még hogy e nép vitéz, bátor?
Mit keres itt a diktátor?
A magyarok istenére, mit várunk,
Kit ámítunk azzal, hogy mi diktálunk?

Száz trafiknak egy a vége,
Megy a Lázár bal zsebébe!
Jobb felől a Közgép tömi:
Ettől szép a rablórömi!
A magyar nép önérzete szép dolog,
CBA-val jobban megy a mély torok.

Orosz testvér, orosz atom,
Levizsgáztunk pribék szakon!
Büszke ránk az elvtárs, Putyin:
Soha nem nyert ennyit mutyin!
Jövőnk múltján ötágú a szégyenfolt,
Vörösebb a vérnarancs már régen volt!

Hol sírjaink egykor állnak,
Nyugodt földet nem találnak.
Verejték lesz ott a harmat,
Ez a sorsa a magyarnak!
Mi magyarok, áprilisban választunk,
Elűzzük a rablókat, vagy rábasztunk!


----------



## *Rima (2017 Október 29)




----------



## *Rima (2017 Október 29)




----------



## *Rima (2017 Október 29)




----------



## sorcier (2017 November 2)

*Rima írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1572431


----------



## masi11 (2017 November 7)

Egy átirt ismeretlen szerzőtöl: A kezdő miniszter leszerződik a parlament focicsapatába. Kövér eligazítja:
– A legfontosabb, hogy ugyanúgy viselkedj, mint a politikában: ha nem tudod a labdát 
elrúgni, akkor az ellenfélbe rúgjál jó nagyot, nehogy tovább szaladjon! Na, kezdjük! Hol a labda?
Mire Orbán bentről a pályáról kikiabál: 
– A francba a labdával! Kezdődjön a játék!


----------



## Melitta (2017 November 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 20)




----------



## ML34567 (2017 November 21)




----------



## masi11 (2017 November 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 November 25)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2017 November 30)




----------



## Melitta (2017 December 1)

* Összegyűjtöttük a 10+1 legviccesebb mémet Orbánékról: a hatodiknál már te is fennhangon kacarászol majd *

Jabronka Richárd 





*A népi internet legjava*
Amióta csak világ a világ és internet az internet, az emberek imádják humoros formában elmondani a véleményüket az online térben is. A legtöbb mém és vicces kép persze cicákról és más cukiságokról születik, de úgy fest, hogy a Magyarország miniszterelnöke is csinált már annyi marhaságot, hogy bőven volt mivel megihletnie az internet művészeit! Következzen hát az Ellenszél válogatása *a net legviccesebb Orbán-mémjeiből!*



Az első egy igazi klasszikus, örökzöld témát dolgoz fel
*



*
2. A következő ugyanebben a műfajban az orosz nyelv szépségeit kívánja mélyebb művészi formátumban kifejezni

*



*
3. A Porszívóügynök. Klasszikus.


*



*
4.Válogatásunk negyedik darabja egy kicsit komorabb vizekre evez…

*



*
5. Egy tipikus “reflexív-mém”, amely a saját fegyverével lő vissza arra, akit gúnyol

*



*
6. Hát igen, nehéz lehet egy miniszterelnöknek kezelnie a sok stresszt, ami naponta éri






7. Klasszikus témafeldolgozósás, nagyvonalú ecsetvonásokkal






8. Tűpontos filozófiai-művészi megragadása a Fidesz érvelési mélységeinek






9. Egy szomorúbb kiállításai darab következik…






10. Egy időtálló klasszikus a Netadó-tüntetések idejéből






+1. Az Úristen színe előtt


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 December 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 December 4)

Érdemes meghallgatni... Örök igazság.

ez is IGAZ:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 December 10)

Ez viszont a szomorú valóság... nem éppen vicces...


----------



## Mrhacker (2017 December 10)

*
Egy elképzelt beszélgetés, valahol a mai magyarországon.*


Jó napot kívánok!

Jó napot! Na mongya! Mit akar!

Azért jöttem, hogy elmondjam, Jézus az ajtó előtt áll és zörget!

Micsoda? Milyen ajtó előtt? 
Az én ajtóm előtt ugyan ne zörgessen egyetlen migráncs se, mert ellátom a baját!
Aztán honnan is jött ez a maga Jézusa?

Fentről!

Fentrő? Há mér nem ezzel kezdte. Tehát Orbán viktor küldte?

Nem, nem onnan "fentről" jött hanem a Mennyből!

Menny? Na mennyen má maga a búsba amíg szépen beszélek!
Külömben is, maga nem migráns véletlenül? Még a szeme is olyan furcsán áll!
Nem én magyar vagyok.

Akkor maga biztos egy mocskos embercsempész, Sorosbérenc!
Na húzzon el innen de gyorsan, még mielőtt rendőrt hívok, és magára engedem a kutyát!

Forrás: Anonimouse Zeno 
https://www.facebook.com/Anonimouse.Zeno.7/posts/519632645079196


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 December 12)

- Mit gondoltok, ez a fotó is Erdélyben készült?! Mint a pörzsölt malac. El kell hinnem, hogy nem tudják jó dolgukban hol a humor... s, hol nem az...






"nemzeti falvédő" - a nemzeti magyar emberek konyhájának a falára... ez csak javaslat...


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 15)

Az 50-es években Budapesten egy villamoson az egyik utas sóhajt egy nagyot:
Hajjj!
Egy másik:
Haj-jajj
A harmadik:
Uraim, ne politizáljunk!


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 15)




----------



## Melitta (2017 December 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 December 22)

Nosza, akkor nevessünk, hiszen van min... 













Ne így légyen:


----------



## *Rima (2017 December 23)




----------



## *Rima (2017 December 23)




----------



## tornando (2017 December 23)




----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2018 Január 1)




----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2018 Január 1)




----------



## Mrhacker (2018 Január 2)

Bár ez nem humor, de mivel nem találtam általános politika vers topicot, (Hacsak én nem nyitottam volna egyet) így nem tudtam hova tenni ezt a két képet, ezért hoztam ebbe a topicba.


----------



## Mrhacker (2018 Január 3)

Négy ember kártyázik. Pókereznek.
Bemondásra játszanak.

Az egyik bemondja a két párt, a másik a full house-t, a harmadik a Royal flush-t, a negyedik az Orbán kormányt.

A többiek kédezgetik tőle, miért mondta be az Orbán kormányt.

Miért? Miért? 
Hát azért, mert az mindent visz!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Január 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Január 15)

Olyan "szép" ez a kép, nem volt szívem a Facen hagyni, hogy csak az oda látogatók gyönyörködhessenek... Légyen ez a mi jogunk is? Nemde?!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Február 3)




----------



## masi11 (2018 Február 3)




----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 5)




----------



## Katuskámnak (2018 Február 25)

A politika olyan mint az ablakpucolás. Hamar rájössz, hogy a mocsok a másik oldalon van...


----------



## masi11 (2018 Február 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 27)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Február 27)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 5)

http://coub.com/view/13sskz


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 6)

Sajnos ez nem humor


----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 7)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 11)

*




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 12)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 12)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 12)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 17)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 17)

*Így mulat egy NERisztokrata*

    






_Miniszter a háztetőn, avagy a Guldenburgok ökörsége_

_
Édes jó Viktorkám te, aki annyi embert szegénnyé tettél.
Te aztán tudod. A szegénység nem szégyen, de mindenki annyit is ér.
Akkora kunszt lenne, ha ide pöttyentenél egy kis vagyonkát.
Egy csodás gazdagodással több vagy kevesebb gondold meg.
Az isten is megver._

_
Ha én Kósa lennék,
jaga diga diga jaga daga diga diga dom.
Éjjel-nappal, digi digi daj,
Tartana a nagy agy-baj.

Venném én a kötvényt,
jaga diga diga jaga daga diga diga dom.
Debre-cenem másokra hagyom,
Jaj, ha egyszer felkapaszkodom.

Építnék villát, benne sok szoba lenne,
Hozzá egy arany budikát,
És a kamrában pénzemet számolnám.

Nagy, fényes márványlifttel: egy, ami felvisz,
És még egy lefele is kell.
És kell még egy, hogy bámulják csupán.

Lenne sok márvány, arany a házon stukkó
Ízlésem bámulni való,
Hisz gazdag ember nem lehet bunkó

De addig – sitty-sutty, hip-hop, örökölök egyet,
A net népe néz, hogy mi a pék,
Még Lőrinc komám is megirigyelné.

Háh..Lenne teli számlám,
jaga diga diga jaga daga diga diga dom.
Éjjel-nappal, digi digi daj,
Tartana a nagy agy-baj.

Jó anyám nem stróman
jaga diga diga daga daga jaga daga dom.
800 millás ajándékából,
Futja még pár luxusdisznóól

Lesz majd egy engedelmes hites feleségem,
Jobb, mint a múltkori volt,
Moszkvai vétel nem lehet rajta folt

Bársonyban térül-fordul, úgy süti nékem
A Semjén lőtte rénszarvaskarajt.
Így mulat egy NERisztokrata

Innentől mindegy lenne, bármit is mondok,
Mindenem beszopja a nép
Sok pénzzel én rögtön bölcs lennék

Szétosztok ígéretet, nagy hazugságot,
Mindig csak kampány idején.
Ha rámikszeltél megérdemeltél

Uhhh… Lenne teli számlám,
jada jada jada jada dadi jadi jadi dom.
Éjjel-nappal, digi digi daj,
Tartana a nagy agy-baj.

Venném én a kötvényt,
jaga diga diga jaga daga diga diga dom.

Egyezzünk meg, Viktorom,uram,
Osztozzunk meg azon, ami van.

Száz dicsőség néked odafenn!
S nékem egy kis pénz itt lenn!_


----------



## buriburi (2018 Március 17)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 18)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 18)

*


----------



## Mrhacker (2018 Március 18)




----------



## buriburi (2018 Március 18)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 19)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 21)

ezzel csak az a bibi hogy nem is annyira humoros


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Március 21)

Jézus Krisztus jász volt, mert jászolban született

Mondjátok, hogy ez ennyire nem hülye és csak viccelt!


----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 22)




----------



## rodeoclown (2018 Március 22)

Beka Holt írta:


> Jézus Krisztus jász volt, mert jászolban született
> 
> Mondjátok, hogy ez ennyire nem hülye és csak viccelt!


Ezt egy Fideszes politikus esetében nehéz megállapitani, mert tulajdonképpen alapkövetelmény.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 23)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 24)

http://indavideo.hu/video/A_Kutyapart_az_M1-en


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 24)

2018-as választás újítása!
Az urnákat nem csak kiviszik a választókhoz, 
hanem a temetőkből be is hozzák urnában a választókat!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 25)

*




*


----------



## masi11 (2018 Március 26)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 27)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 27)

Meghal Orbán Viktor és menne már a mennyországba. Bekopog. Kijön Szent Péter és azt mondja neki:

– Hát, eléggé félrevezető életed volt, ígérgettél aztán kiderült, hogy hazudtál. De van egy lehetőséged. 1 napot el kell töltened a pokolban, egyet a mennyben és aztán dönthetsz hol szeretnél lenni az idők végezetéig.

Így is lett. Viktor lemegy körülnézni a pokolba. Ott az összes cimborája, Martiniznek, ökröt sütnek, golfoznak. Nem akar hinni a szemének. Miután eltöltött egy napot, felnéz a mennybe is. Látja, hogy hatalmas békesség, az emberek kiegyensúlyozottak, minden tökéletesen működik az ott levők teljes megelégedésére. Lejár a nap és döntenie kell. Kérdi Szent Péter:
– Nos Viktor, hol szeretnél élni?
– Hát lehet, hogy böszmeség, a földieknek ne mondjátok meg, de én inkább a poklot választom.
– Rendben, legyen hát.
Lemegy a pokolba, maga Lucifer nyitja ki a kaput,

ahogy belép, be is csapódik mögötte. Látja ám, hogy a barátai koszosak, büdösek, a szemétből esznek. A családtagjait meg éppen nyárson sütik.
Odafordul Luciferhez.
– Lucifer bátya! Tegnapelőtt nem ez volt itt!
– Ja, Viktorkám, az volt a kampány, aztán választottál; ezek pedig itt a reformok…


----------



## Melitta (2018 Március 27)

Ludas Matyi es az ORban


Mo jobban teljesit


----------



## kukta (2018 Március 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 30)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 30)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Március 30)

*




*




*




*


----------



## *Rima (2018 Március 30)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 1)




----------



## masi11 (2018 Április 3)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 4)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 6)

Az orbán család MIND A NÉP LÁBÁN ÁLLLL!

Az egész Magyarországon világhírű Tiborczné bekerült a Forbes Magazin legbefolyásosabb hölgyeit felvonultató listájára.

Változatlanul Lévai Anikó, Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök felesége birtokolja a Közélet szekció első helyét – a lap informátorai olyan esetekről is beszámoltak, amikor kifejezetten ő mozgatta a szálakat;
negyedik helyre került Orbán Ráhel, a kormányfő lánya, aki először szerepel hivatalosan a listán (korábban plusz egyként sorolták);


----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 6)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 7)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 8)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 9)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 9)

CasaLoma írta:


> Melitta, ez sem vicc. Ez a szomorú valóság. Az Orbán-rendszer legfőbb támogatói a romák közül kerülnek ki annak dacára, hogy ilyen állati sorban élnek.


Sajnos tudom, ide is sok roma jott ki , sokat meseltek.
Konnyu megvezetni az iskolazatlan melyszegenysegben eloket akar megvenni is egy par tyukkal vagy egy is krumplival.
Az egesz ciganysag 800ezer korul van . 
MI van a szakmunkas reteg a kozeposztaly polgari reteg es az ertelmes iskolazott embereket hogy lehet igy megvezetni?
Kivalo konzervativ ertemisegre se hallgatnak Mellar Bot Peter stb hanem megeszik ezt a demagog primitiv migansozast Sorosozast milyen hazfiak hogy tapsolva a korupcionak hagyjak hogy Tiborcka razza a rongyot es az orszag fizesse a rongyrazast? Kastelyait , felnem epult atadott uszoda Godollon , ok ezt nem latjak nem tudjak nem olvasnak nem neteznek?
Tudod a baloldanak sok mentsege van de az ertemes jobboldaliaknak mi? eladta a lelkuket ok is mint a romak?egy zsak krumpliert?


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Április 9)

Melitta írta:


> Sajnos tudom, ide is sok roma jott ki , sokat meseltek.
> Konnyu megvezetni az iskolazatlan melyszegenysegben eloket akar megvenni is egy par tyukkal vagy egy is krumplival.
> Az egesz ciganysag 800ezer korul van .
> MI van a szakmunkas reteg a kozeposztaly polgari reteg es az ertelmes iskolazott embereket hogy lehet igy megvezetni?
> ...


800 ezer roma, kb. ennyi nyugdíjas, kb. ennyi közmunkás, kb. ennyi közalkalmazott, és már meg is van a létszám. Egy zsák krumpli ide, egy milliárd oda. Mindegyiknek cseppen-csurran ez-az, ki-kinek érdemei szerint. Bözsi néni 1 erzsébet utalvány, kósa mama egy sertéstelep. És a többség szerint ez így van nagyon jól.


----------



## rodeoclown (2018 Április 9)

CasaLoma írta:


> 800 ezer roma, kb. ennyi nyugdíjas, kb. ennyi közmunkás, kb. ennyi közalkalmazott, és már meg is van a létszám. Egy zsák krumpli ide, egy milliárd oda. Mindegyiknek cseppen-csurran ez-az, ki-kinek érdemei szerint. Bözsi néni 1 erzsébet utalvány, kósa mama egy sertéstelep. És a többség szerint ez így van nagyon jól.


Ne akarjuk a romák nyakába varni ezt a szégyent! Mert az nem igaz, hogy a választók 67%-a roma volt! Beszéljünk arról, hogy a félmillió kivándorló, vagy nyugaton dolgozó közül, miért csak 58000 érezte úgy, hogy tenni kell valamit a hazájáért. Miért kellett az ellenzéknek 4 kormányfő jelöltet állítani? Szóval kérdés volna éppen elég a miértér, csakhogy ezek már halott kérdések, egy halott ellenzék felé!!


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Április 9)

rodeoclown írta:


> Ne akarjuk a romák nyakába varni ezt a szégyent! Mert az nem igaz, hogy a választók 67%-a roma volt! Beszéljünk arról, hogy a félmillió kivándorló, vagy nyugaton dolgozó közül, miért csak 58000 érezte úgy, hogy tenni kell valamit a hazájáért. Miért kellett az ellenzéknek 4 kormányfő jelöltet állítani? Szóval kérdés volna éppen elég a miértér, csakhogy ezek már halott kérdések, egy halott ellenzék felé!!


Miért kellett az ellenzéknek 4 kormányfő jelöltet állítani????
Viccelsz???
Ez az ellenzék akkor sem tudott volna nyerni, ha egyedül indul a választásokon!


----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 10)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 10)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 10)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 10)

*-Sajnos nem maradhat itt minden menekült...
-Neked is vissza kell menned NDK-ba?*


----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 10)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 11)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Április 12)

Tudjátok, ahogy nézegettem ezeket a humoros(nak szánt) képeket, egyszerűen nem tudtam rajtuk nevetni .
Nem tudtam, mert ezek a képek sajnos nem viccesek, hanem a szomorú valóság.


----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 12)

cat34 írta:


> Tudjátok, ahogy nézegettem ezeket a humoros(nak szánt) képeket, egyszerűen nem tudtam rajtuk nevetni .
> Nem tudtam, mert ezek a képek sajnos nem viccesek, hanem a szomorú valóság.


*magyar valosag elorevetitve *


----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 14)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 14)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 14)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 14)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 15)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 15)

Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444






Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444


----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 15)

Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444






Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444

k




Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444



Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444






Fotó: Czinkóczi Sándor / 444


----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 15)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 15)




----------



## masi11 (2018 Április 15)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 16)




----------



## Mrhacker (2018 Április 16)

Ma érkezett hír:

Homoktartalmú eső esik Magyarországon.
Az eső homoktartalma az információk szerint, az afrikai sivatagból származik.

Ugyanez fidesz köntösben:

Már a természet is Soros kezében van!

A mai napon migráns támadás érte hazánkat!

A mai napon, átlépte a légterünket több esőfelhő, mely Soros György támogatásával afrikából szálított hazánkba migráns homokszemeket.

A migráns homokinvázió fenyegeti hazánk gazdaságát, kultúránkat, lányainkat, asszonyainkat.
Városaink, falvaink autóink tisztaságát!

Állítsuk meg az esőt, a migráns homokszemeket!

Stop Soros! Stop természet! Stop homok!

De semmi gond, majd a kormány megvéd minket a sorosista természet hazánk elleni ármánykodásától!

Hajrá Magyarország! Hajrá Magyarok!




 

Forrás: Anonimouse Zeno

https://www.facebook.com/Anonimouse.Zeno.7/posts/582511165458010


----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 16)

* Azonnal hagyja el a török légteret!!!



 *


----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 16)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 17)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 17)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 17)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Április 20)

*



*





*


----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 23)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Április 24)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 25)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 25)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Április 26)




----------



## atapata (2018 Április 27)




----------



## gumelig (2018 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 4)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 4)

*




Új pénzt mikor nyomatnak, cárevicska fizimiskájával?!
*




*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 4)

ahány arca van, az mind a fityesz felé fordul, a nyelvéről nem is szólva... kinek, hol és hogyan...


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 5)




----------



## *Rima (2018 Május 5)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 6)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 7)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Május 15)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Ernoe (2018 Május 23)

Egyszerűen nem tudom elképzelni, hogyan történhetet meg, hogy a magyar közmédia felült a német "Der Postillon" névű szatíra lap egy cikkének és pünkösd vasárnap, miközben a kereszténység a szentlelket várta, hogy megszenteljen minden lelket és szeretetet hozzon a földre, az M1-es adó, halálos komolysággal fő hírként prezentált egy szatírát. 
-
*Sokáig gondolkodtam, hova tegyem be ezt a történetet, a "faktencheck" vagy a humor rovatba *mert valójában egy szeriőz hírszolgálattal nem történhetne meg amit ök elkövettek.
-
A "Der Postillon" időközben annyira közismert, hogy az olvasottsága vetekszik a Focus Online, Süddeutsche.de és a Frankfurter Allgemeine népszerűségével, már 2013-ben megnyerte a Grimme Online Award-ot.
-
Hogy egy további sorosellenes kormánypropaganda vagy egyszerűen rossz Recherche a magyar TV-adó munkatársaitól, azt döntse el mindenki maga. 
-
*A Magyar hírszolgálat fő jelentésben azt állította*, hogy a német város Essen, a muszlim szervezetek nyomására ideiglenesen megváltoztatta a nevét a ramadán idejére amig a bevándorlok böjtölnek és Fasten lett belőle. 
-



-
*Ha egy picit tovább olvastak volna a magyar rendezők akkor azt is megtudhatták volna a Der Postillon-bol*, 
- hogy "Mesut Özil ezentúl a török nemzeti válogatottban fog játszani", 
- egy muszlim tanárnőnek pedig "megengedik a kendőben való oktatást ha a takarítónői állást is elválalja."


----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 12)

Katyuk ellen usszal Kecelen


----------



## prominor (2018 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 29)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 29)

https://coub.com/view/1abmjp


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

Nem tudom, ki hogyan van ezzel? De én teljesen másra emlékezem. Két gyerekem van, de, hogy a fogantatás pillanatában dúdoltam volna? Én másra emlékszem. Lehet, hogy Balogh úr dudorászott amikor gyermeket nemzett?! A felesége is énekelt?! Hááát igen, vannak még fura családi szokások...
Ez az ember osztja az észt? Neki is kevés van...
*https://coub.com/view/xsq6p*
*Balog: Fogantatás pillanatában egy nő dúdol, énekel
*
Itt is egy arany köpés:
https://coub.com/view/yk3k4*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 15)

Áhitatban kellene vigyázva állnom, de én fetrengek a vihogástól...


----------



## Melitta (2018 Július 19)

*A Kétfarkú Kutya Párt elképzelte, milyenek lesznek az újságok címlapjai 2022-ben, amikor szerintük már minden lap a Fideszé lesz. Aztán fogta, és átragasztott országszerte rengeteg újságosbódét ezekkel a címlapokkal. *

Bevallom, amikor először megláttam a Blaha Lujza téren lévő bódét, elhittem, hogy az újságok valódiak. Persze csak vicc az egész.

Mutatjuk a legjobbakat:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 19)

Mészáros... Ez egy "nyertes név", mert comment sem kell hozzá, pláne, ha a keresztnevet is hozzá gondoljuk Lőrinc... Továbbiakban ha a játékosok mezén ez a név szerepel, mit gondoltok, nyertesek lesznek?! Tehát a lényeg, a játékosok meg lettek "bélyegezve", most már csak jól kell játszaniuk. Legalább annyira, mint aki a nevét adta a pólóikra...
*
Ebben a témában az Alfahir-től idézve:



*
"A Haladás játékosai a videón egyébként megemlítik, hogy a* mez feliratozása miatt össze lehet keverni a számokat, a roppant dizájnos 0 ugyanis messziről simán elnézhető nyolcasnak*. Hogy a hét egyik legkeményebb ellenzéki kiállásának tekinthető rendszerellenes kritika miatt megbünteti-e majd az MLSZ a klubot, egyelőre nem tudni".
_(Megjegyzésem: ezt is sikerült elbaltázni, pedig csak egy mez...G.B. )_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 19)

Igaz, a videó tavalyi, de még mindig aktuális... Különösen Lázár vihogásában gyönyörködhetünk... Neki biztosan vidor, nekünk nem annyira...
**
Ők mindent megtettek... Látszik!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Július 21)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 27)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 27)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
*





*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Július 30)

Parakapu igy nez ki


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 1)




----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 4)




----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 4)

Igaz hogy képi humor fórum
De ez megéri mert benne van Simicska is:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 6)

tornando írta:


> Igaz hogy képi humor fórum
> De ez megéri mert benne van Simicska is:


*
Erre a videóra köszönettel - behoztam - ezt az alábbit. Úgy kellett magam lebeszélni, ne visítsak. Döbrögi saját magát köpi arcon/szemen, amikor a korrupcióról beszél. Bezzeg tíz év múltán ezt már nem így vallja. Pávatánca már másképpen sasszézik. Meg kell jegyeznem, ez még a szép reményű Hír tévé egyik adása volt, akkoriban nagyban ment a nép hülyítése, hogy több embert megnyerjenek maguknak. Ma már nemcsak a hülyítés dívik, de a korrupció is, méghozzá a csúcson dübörög.


----------



## jöttment (2018 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 15)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 15)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 15)

*




*




*




*


----------



## jöttment (2018 Augusztus 16)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Augusztus 16)




----------



## setni (2018 Augusztus 16)

Az Orbán az angol királynőnél vendégeskedik. Az iránt érdeklődik,hogy mi a titka a sikerének.
- Tudja, kedves Orbán úr - válaszolja a királynő - nagyon egyszerű a dolog. Sok intelligens emberrel kell körülvennie magát az embernek.
- No, jó-jó, de hogy tud egyszerűen megbizonyosodni arról, hogy valaki intelligens? - kérdezi Orbán.
- Engedje meg, hogy megmutassam Önnek! - válaszolja a királynő, majd odafordul a telefonhoz, felhívja David Cameron miniszterelnököt, és felteszi neki a következő kérdést.
- David! A maga apjának a fia, de nem a maga testvére. Ki az? - Az gondolkodás nélkül válaszolja: - Nagyon egyszerű felség. Én vagyok. 
- Látja, hát így tesztelem az intelligenciáját azoknak, akik körbevesznek.
Az Orbán hazarepül Budapestre. Másnap felhívja a Kövért.
- Figyelj Laci! Apádnak a fia, de nem a te testvéred. Ki az? - Kövér hebeg-habog, egy kicsit ö-ö-ö-zik is, de csak nem ugrik be neki.
- Viktorkám, fogalmam sincs mi a válasz, de ígérem, holnap reggelre kitalálom.
Egész nap töri a fejét, de nem jön rá a megoldásra. Végül felhívja a Gyurcsányt, hátha ő tudja.
- Kedves Feri! A segítségedet kérem. Apádnak a fia, de nem a te testvéred. Ki az?
- Ó, László! Hiszen ez egyszerű! Ez én vagyok.
Kövér megörül a válasznak. Nyomban tárcsázza az Orbánt. 
- Kedves Viktor! Megvan a válasz! A Gyurcsány az!
Az Orbán a tenyerébe temeti barázdált homlokát. 
- Óh, te szerencsétlen! Hát még ezt sem tudod tisztességesen megoldani?! Nem a Gyurcsány az, hanem a David Cameron !


----------



## jöttment (2018 Augusztus 16)




----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 18)

Egy repülőgép zuhanni kezd. Öten vannak a fedélzeten, de sajnos csak 4 ejtőernyő van!
Az első utas azt mondja:
"Én vagyok Shaqueill O'Neill, az NBA legjobb kosárlabda játékosa. A Lakersnek szüksége van rám, nem lenne fair velük szemben, ha meghalnék."
Ezzel elveszi az első ejtőernyőt és kiugrik a gépből.
A második utas, Hillary Clinton azt mondja:
- "Az USA előző külügyminisztere vagyok. A világ legtiszteletreméltóbb nője vagyok, és New York szenátora." Ezzel elvesz egy ejtőernyőt és ő is kiugrik.
A harmadik utas, Orbán Viktor:
- "Én vagyok Magyarország Miniszterelnöke. Nagy befolyásom van a világpolitikában. És emellett én vagyok az ország eddigi legintelligensebb elnöke és tartozom annyival a világnak, hogy nem halok meg."
Ezzel elvesz egy ernyőt és kiugrik.
A negyedik utas, a Dalai Láma, azt mondja az ötödik utasnak, egy 10 éves iskolásfiúnak:
- "Én már nagyon öreg vagyok. Eddig jó emberként és vallási vezetőként éltem le az életemet.
Éltem már eleget, ezért neked adom a negyedik ernyőt."
Erre a fiú azt válaszolja:
- "Semmi gond, az Ön számára is van egy ejtőernyő.
Ugyanis Magyarország legintelligensebb Miniszterelnöke az iskolatáskámmal ugrott ki..."


----------



## tornando (2018 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 23)

*




*




*


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2018 Augusztus 28)

Mi a különbség Orbán és a Jóisten között?
Hogy az Isten nem akar Orbán lenni....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 29)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Szeptember 1)

*




*




*


----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 1)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 1)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 1)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 1)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 2)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 5)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 7)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 7)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 8)




----------



## jöttment (2018 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 14)

Anikó asszony több fotón is együtt mosolyog a szervezet tagállamainak first ladyjeivel. Az egyiken pedig, Irgalom Atyja ne hagyj el, 

részt vesz a közös imájukon. 

Márpedig ez, ugyebár szükségszerűen muszlim szertartás, miután a türk népek szinte kivétel nélkül (a Tanács tagnemzetei pedig mindannyian) Mohamed tanításainak követői.

A képen természetesen nem elvakult iszlamisták és bombaövük felcsatolására készülő dzsihadisták láthatóak - hanem jámbor vallásos asszonyok.


----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 14)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 14)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 14)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 14)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 15)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 16)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 19)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 20)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 20)




----------



## cat34 (2018 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Szeptember 22)

*




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Szeptember 23)




----------



## atapata (2018 Szeptember 23)




----------



## atapata (2018 Október 3)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 5)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 7)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 7)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 7)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 10)

*




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2018 Október 11)

*"Ferenc pápa is kétharmaddal lett megválasztva, mégsem változtatja meg a Bibliát..."*


----------



## atapata (2018 Október 15)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 21)

*Így retteg Orbán veje, aki 13 milliárdos kárt okozott az országnak*
*



*
***
*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 21)

*A budira is golyóálló mellényben megy Orbán*






Furcsa nyomokat vett észre egy Orbán Viktorról a Parlamentben készült fotón Kónya Péter, a Szolidaritás képviselője tavaly év végén. A volt honvéd alezredes, a Fegyveres és Rendvédelmi Dolgozók Érdekvédelmi Szövetségének exelnöke ért a dologhoz, és azt állítja, hogy a miniszterelnök golyóálló mellényt viselt a zakója alatt. Ez a mai napig így lehet, Orbán a függöny mögé bújik képviselő társai elöl, az ellenzék elöl, a Parlamentben is TEK-es testőrkiséretben közlekedik, golyóálló mellényben él, dolgozik (lop), esetleg még alszik is. Nem beszélve a napi teendőkről amit egy miniszterelnöknek meg kell/ene csinálnia. De lehet a mellény viselése nem engedi. Kónya ez nyíltan megkérdezte Pintér Sándor belügyminisztertől. Ami így hangzott:
“A PARLAMENT ÉPÜLETE HAZÁNK EGYIK LEGJOBBAN ŐRZÖTT OBJEKTUMAI KÖZÉ TARTOZIK, AHOL SZÁMOS VÉDETT SZEMÉLY VÉGZI A MUNKÁJÁT. ORBÁN VIKTOR MINISZTERELNÖK A NAPOKBAN MÉGIS GOLYÓÁLLÓ MELLÉNYBEN VETT RÉSZT A PARLAMENT PLENÁRIS ÜLÉSÉN, MELYET EGY FOTÓ IS RÖGZÍTETT.”

Kónya szerint ha nem golyóálló mellény lett volna Orbánon, hanem mondjuk hátfájást orvosló fűző, a belügyminiszter nyilván cáfolta volna az állítását és utalt volna a kormányfő egészségügyi problémájára.

„KÉT LEHETŐSÉG VAN. PINTÉR HAZUDIK, TITKOLÓZIK, TÉNYLEG VAN TERRORVESZÉLY, AMI KOMOLY SZAKMAI HIBA LENNE, UGYANIS EBBEN AZ ESETBEN VESZÉLYBEN VAN AZ ÖSSZES KÉPVISELŐ. A MÁSIK MEGOLDÁS, HOGY ORBÁN VIKTOR PARANOIÁS. ÉN UTÓBBIRA TIPPELEK, MERT HALLOM, MICSODA HADSEREGGEL JÁRJA AZ ORSZÁGOT A MINISZTERELNÖK.”


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 23)

*
 a hír nem mai, a helyzet változatlan...


----------



## [email protected] (2018 Október 23)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> a hír nem mai, a helyzet változatlan...


nem stróman, de csak mióta ez a szélhámos-cigánygyerek a minelnök érdekes és rejtélyes módob azóta gazdagodott meg ennyire. ez is vicc.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 27)

*Megátalkodott emberként* nem félek és nem nyalok... írok, ameddig a kezem klaviatúrára tudom tenni, vagy addig, amíg meg tudom fogni a tollat és tudom azt vezetni a papíron, melyre az én, a saját gondolataimat írom és soha nem a fityeszét... De másét sem.
*




Válaszom: fusson ő, ha kedve tartja. Úgyis mindig uszít, menjen, veszítse... No szóval, ide azt írnám amire gondolok, de nem írhatom le. A felcsuti csuti vezesse az első sort, de oda, ahová én gondolom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 29)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 29)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Október 29)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 2)

*
*


----------



## Melitta (2018 November 12)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 12)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 12)

*




*




*




*



*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 14)

Óriási!!!! 

Ezt kell tudni a videóhoz: a kormány a tervek szerint több pénzt osztana szét a civilek között, de a CÖF elnöke kezeli a pályázatokat. Fel lett adva a lecke a Magyar Kétfarkú Kutya Párt köztévében kotkodáló csirkéjének!


----------



## Ernoe (2018 November 14)

-


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 14)

Nem a véletlen irányított, amikor EZT a videót behoztam. Egy nyúl dirigálja a nyájat... Fűztem tovább a gondolataimat... Mármint politikai értelemben véve


----------



## jöttment (2018 November 22)




----------



## prominor (2018 November 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 23)

*




*




*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 23)

*
Valamikor ez már szerepelt, de elfelejthetetlen...




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 23)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 23)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 24)

Agyaltam, hogy összement gyerekruhát reklámoz? Netán ilyen korban kell a CSOK-ot igénybe vevők gyermekeinek a labdát rúgnia?! A megoldást még nem sikerült kitalálnom. Ez lett a kiválasztott és itt alább a "választás":
Foci őrület - csuti módra...


----------



## atapata (2018 November 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 25)

*Kálmán Olga műsorvezető és újságíró* immáron a második szatíráját írja meg, mottója változatlan, a “filmben” megjelenő szereplők kitalált személyek, valóságos személyekkel való mindennemű hasonlóságuk pusztán a véletlen műve.
Kálmán Olga bár a Hír Tv át-fideszesedése óta nem kapott semelyik csatornától sem állást, hiába az ország egyik népszerű műsor vezetőnője, még is *hallat magáról. Facebook oldalán *osztja meg gondolatait időről időre egykori nézőivel.
_Most a megmondó emberré avanzsált műsorvezető a macedón politikus bűnöző befogadását írta meg egy humoros kis szatírában_. Pontosabban azt a konteót képzelte el, ami még a _*Gruevszki-ügy legelején terjedt el, hogy a macedón politikus bűnöző női ruhába lépte át a határt.*_
Íme Kálmán Olga írása:
*– Főnök! Itt áll egy nő az ablaka alatt, magát keresi.
– Mondtam már, hogy nem foglalkozom nőügyekkel.
– Igen, tudom, de ez elég különleges nő.
– Különleges? Na, akkor csak kinézek rá. ….. Szűz Mária édes szentek az égben! Ez milyen ronda!
– Hát, igen, mondtam, hogy különleges.
– Ez nem különleges, hanem borostás!
– Így, így.
– Ki nem állhatom a borostás nőket, mondtam már.
– Tisztelettel megjegyezném, hogy speciel ezt még nem mondta. A pocakos tábornokokat és a tetovált rendőröket tetszett eddig említeni.
– Akkor most mondom. Küldje a Káslerhez, vagy mit tudom én hova.
– Inkább a Szijjártóhoz kellene.
– Ne szórakozzon velem, ez nem külügy, hanem plasztikai sebészet.
– Hát, nem teljesen, mert hogy diplomáciai autó hozta.
– Melyik?
– Melyik nem!
– Mi van??? Más országok hozzánk fuvarozzák a borostás nőiket?
– Mi fuvaroztuk.
– Magának elmentek otthonról, miket beszél itt össze-vissza nekem! A mi diplomáciánk hozta ezt a rémséget?
– Így, így. Mert menekült státuszt akar.
– Na azt már nem! Ezt nem kajáljuk be! Háborús övezetre hivatkozik, mint a többi simlis, mi?
– Nem, nem.
– Ja, akkor évekig tartó menekülttábor, meg áldatlan körülmények, ismerjük a dumát.
– Nem pont.
– Háromezer kilométer gyaloglás, vérző láb, embercsempészek, kifosztották -ezt sem vesszük be.
– Nem, nem, ő más. Hivatali visszaélés, választási csalás, erőszak, sikkasztás.
– Ó, szegény, ártatlan, meghurcolt, üldözött ember!
– Főnök, azt még nem mondtam, hogy ez az izé…., nő, miniszterelnök volt.
– Istenem! Hova fajult ez a világ! Ártatlan embereknek kell menekülniük, 
elhagyniuk a szülőföldjüket, családjukat…. Itt áll még az ablak alatt? Hagy nézzem még egyszer ezt a nőt! Hm. Egész jól áll neki az a kis borosta!
**
Kálmán Olga gondolatairól nem tudósít a propaganda média. Olga nem maradt csendben, nem lehet csak úgy elhallgattatni.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 25)

(saját megjegyzésem: mi oszolunk, ők pedig osztoznak...)
*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 25)

*




*




*


----------



## setni (2018 November 26)

Móricka esete
Orbán Viktor ellátogat egy általános iskolába, hogy válaszoljon a gyerekek kérdéseire.
Egy kis srác felteszi a kezét, mire Viktor megszólítja:
- Mi a neved, kisfiam?
- Móricka.
- Mondd a kérdésedet!
- Nekem három kérdésem van:
1. Miért vette el a kormány a magánynyugdíj pénztártagok pénzét?
2. Miért akarja elvenni a kormány szolgálati nyugdíjakat?
3. Mikor fogja végre a kormány ténylegesen az emberek érdekeit szolgálni?
Ebben a pillanatban kicsöngetnek, de Viktor megígéri, hogy a szünet után folytatják.
Szünet után Viktor visszatér, és megkérdezi, hol is tartottak.
- Ja igen, a kérdések. Kinek van kérdése?
Egy másik kis srác felteszi a kezét.
- Hogy hívnak, kisfiam?
- Pistike.
- Nos, Pistike, mik a kérdéseid?
- Nekem öt kérdésem van:
1 Miért vette el a kormány a magánynyugdíj pénztártagok pénzét?
2. Miért akarja elvenni a kormány szolgálati nyugdíjakat?
3. Mikor fogja végre a kormány ténylegesen az emberek érdekeit szolgálni?
4. Miért csöngettek ki 20 perccel a szünet előtt?
5. Hová tűnt Móricka?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 27)

*


----------



## Melitta (2018 November 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 November 29)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 6)

*




*




*


----------



## Ernoe (2018 December 7)

-




-


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 14)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 14)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 14)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 14)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 15)

Budapesten, a német ajkú, református egyházközség Hold utcai templomában tartott orgonaavató ünnepségen:





_“Csak a csőcselék és az idióták vannak az utcán, igazi Magyar nem” ._ 
Ezt ő mondja, ez az ő és holdudvarának a véleménye. Ezek szerint, a templomban is ő prédikált.


----------



## cat34 (2018 December 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 16)

*


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 18)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 18)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 19)

Hofi - még MOST is aktuális szövege...


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 20)

Nem kutyás, politikai vicces... Pontosítok, nagyon is komoly!


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## atapata (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 22)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 24)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 26)

A Mi kis falunkban szobrot állítottak Áder Jánosnak.


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 26)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 26)

Ez nem vicc, ez az igazság:




a bevonuló dalt itt küldöm, igaz, hogy *nem szeretettel*, figyelmeztetésül:


----------



## gatiba (2018 December 26)

Prímszámóra a télapóval


----------



## atapata (2018 December 26)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 28)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 December 28)

*


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 28)

az en kedvenc videom


----------



## Melitta (2018 December 30)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 30)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 30)




----------



## Melitta (2018 December 30)




----------



## prominor (2018 December 30)

Melitta üzenetéhez..



 

A muszlimok már a speizban vannak.... minek ide migráció....


----------



## jöttment (2018 December 30)

Reflektálva a fentiekre, véletlenül sem állítom, hogy itt a bölcsek köve, de azért jellemző hozzáállás.


----------



## atapata (2018 December 30)




----------



## mechi (2018 December 31)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 2)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 3)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 4)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 4)

Piliscsabarol par foto


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 5)

Csak nem kell a Fidesznek a szankok


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 6)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 7)

*Zseniális verset írtak, a legnagyobb közösségi portálon kering egy méltán híres vers, igencsak aktuális átirata.*
*
*Magyar bárdok*
Orbán király rabló király töpreng fakó agyán
Nézzük meg úgymond hogy is áll e parlag tartomány?
Hoztam–e rontást eleget? Elégtelen munkabért
Adónemek százait mit nyöghet majd a nép!

Igaz uram! Uralkodásod szenvedi szép Hungária
Fájdalom teher mindaz mit hoztál te – nem emberfia.
Nyomorúság nélkülözés, a mű elkészült.
Büszke lehetsz magadra – kit nem anya szült.

Ennyi lenne? Ennyi csak? Megannyi talmi csillogás.
Hol a trafik meg a csókosok és a rengeteg csalás?

Parkolásdíj, kisvasút, stadionok meg egyéb.
Lopás, rablás mindenhol, ha ez nem volna elég.
Nyugdíjpénztár, Lőrinc barát, ez az mi lényeges!
Hol van ki zengje tetteim? Hol van egy énekes?

Hangja nincs meg süket is, nemét is megszegik.
Egy dalos tévés műsorból kis énekes jelentkezik.

Bús dalt hoz az esti szél a kórházak felől .
Ápolók és betegek zokognak ott belől.
Nincsen gyógyszer, orvosok, gombát a penész keleszt
Reájuk omló falakról. Király te tetted ezt!

Külhonban népünk ezrei vándorolnak tovább.
Megélhetést keresve sok reményvesztett család.
Dolgoztak itt éhbérért jutalmuk csak muszáj, s viszály
Most menekül ki merre lát. Te tetted ezt király!

Iskolákban nagy a baj rossz tanterv! Ki érti ezt!?
Jövő nélküli ifjúság. Király te tetted ezt!

De jajj jajj mi zúg? Miféle ének ez?
Az arcideg zsábám kiújul ha hallom ezt a neszt.

Rendes kobzost kértem én! Ez nem túl nagy áldozat.
Többet vártam tőletek. Vigyen el a kárhozat!
Jöjjön Steffka! Jöjjön elő ismét a huncut eb!
S jöjjön fröcsögni önként Bencsik, Bayer, Rogán.
Az egész simlis sisere had Kiket időben nem vertek pofán.

Tudjuk hiszed jó ez így, de megjöhet a böjtje még.
Egyszer jön és dönt a nép, s azt mondja: király! Elég!”
/A szerző ma még ismeretlen…/
_*Forrás: Facebook*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 7)

Érdekes módon használja a kést?!  "Hegyével" felfelé és fordítva... A tompábbik oldalán... Ejnye-nomeg-bejnye...


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 9)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 9)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 9)

*


----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 9)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Január 9)




----------



## tornando (2019 Január 9)

Melitta írta:


> ...








Nem teszek újat de egyet kiemeltem onnan a túl sokból
Nagyon szívemből beszél
Éppen csak az Erdélyiek okosabbak annál hogy kellene nekik
A honosítást Alaszkára vagy a déli-sarkra kellett volna tenni


----------



## atapata (2019 Január 9)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)

*




*




Hová merűlt el szép szemed világa?
Mi az, mit kétes távolban keres?
Talán a múlt idők setét virága,
Min a csalódás könnye rengedez?
Tán a jövőnek holdas fátyolában
Ijesztő képek réme jár feléd,
S nem bízhatol sorsodnak jóslatában,
Mert egyszer azt csalúton kereséd?
*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)

*




*




Volt, nincs, fene bánja - mármint nyakkendő...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 10)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*




*

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*-




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 11)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 11)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 11)

A magyar férfi kézilabda-válogatott péntek este 25-25-ös döntetlent játszott Argentínával a német-dán közös rendezésű világbajnokság csoportkörének első fordulójában, Koppenhágában. A meccset a közmédia élőben adta, a magyar nézők pedig már a himnuszok alatt a fenti "csodás" zászlóban gyönyörködhettek.


----------



## mechi (2019 Január 12)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 13)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 14)

*




*



*


----------



## varázsdoboz (2019 Január 14)

Na ezért nem 


Georgina Bojana írta:


> Érdekes módon használja a kést?!  "Hegyével" felfelé és fordítva... A tompábbik oldalán... Ejnye-nomeg-bejnye...


Akarok én Miniszterelnök lenni...még egy fánkot se foghat meg a kezével az ember


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 14)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Na ezért nem
> 
> Akarok én Miniszterelnök lenni...még egy fánkot se foghat meg a kezével az ember


*
Ez nem fánk, stefánia szelet - ami szeletben fasírt, csak az egyik szeletből, a kemény tojás szeletet kilopta belőle valaki... Jól tette! Legalább a saját bőrén érzi a koronázatlan király, milyen az, ha a stefánia szeletjéből hiányzik a toji... S, hogy ő mennyit tojit tett és hová? Nem részletezném...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 14)

*




*
a felcsuti csuti biztosan ezt olvasta... ezt követi(?)!
http://www.bibl.u-szeged.hu/ha/eletmod/


----------



## tornando (2019 Január 14)

Ez is politikai humor


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 18)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 19)

*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 Január 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 19)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 20)

*




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 21)




----------



## atapata (2019 Január 21)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Január 24)

*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Január 30)

Ketfarku kutyapart az uj penz


----------



## atapata (2019 Február 5)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 6)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 6)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 6)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 6)

*


----------



## setni (2019 Február 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 10)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 10)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 10)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 10)




----------



## cat34 (2019 Február 11)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 12)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 12)




----------



## mechi (2019 Február 12)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 14)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 16)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 16)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 17)

Büszke lehet a magyarság, a legkorruptabb vezetőt tudhatja nemzeti kincsének.* Joep Bertrams* holland karikaturista - a művész a magyar kormányfő vasárnapi beszédére reagált rajzával...
*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 18)




----------



## ML34567 (2019 Február 19)

Az "ly"-os fojtani...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 20)

*




*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Február 20)

*




*




*


----------



## jöttment (2019 Február 22)




----------



## atapata (2019 Február 23)




----------



## tornando (2019 Február 26)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 27)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Február 27)




----------



## setni (2019 Február 28)




----------



## jöttment (2019 Március 2)




----------



## jöttment (2019 Március 2)




----------



## jöttment (2019 Március 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 3)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Március 4)

jöttment írta:


>


UGYANAZ A KÉP EGY MÁS NÉZŐPONTBÓL....


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Március 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 6)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Március 11)

*




*


----------



## atapata (2019 Március 13)




----------



## tornando (2019 Március 15)

Most nincs hová tennem.Vagy mégis?
Humoros ötletes és nemeztragédia


----------



## setni (2019 Március 22)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 25)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Március 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Március 26)




----------



## Ernoe (2019 Március 26)




----------



## jöttment (2019 Március 30)




----------



## jöttment (2019 Március 30)




----------



## setni (2019 Április 2)




----------



## atapata (2019 Április 3)

A miniszterelnök kérésére imádkoznak a Magyar fociért.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 11)




----------



## masi11 (2019 Április 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 23)

*-




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 23)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 23)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 23)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 23)

*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 25)

jöttment írta:


>


A fityuszosoké hol van ?


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Április 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 25)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 25)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Április 25)

*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Április 29)




----------



## setni (2019 Április 29)




----------



## setni (2019 Április 29)




----------



## setni (2019 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 3)

Madarasi Attila
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...gC3eTRynAandQMtbNdQeC32V3owi8dFgFA&__tn__=H-R
Belgrád-Budapest vasút:
750 milliárd forint 160 km.
750 000 000 000 forint / 160 000 méter = 4 687 500
Tehát egy méter vasút 4 687 500 forint.
(legyen a szélessége 4 méter, akkor 1m2-nyi vasúti sín pálya 1 171 875 ft. 
Az új építésű házak építési költsége m2-enként kb 250 000 ft.
Tehát ugyanannyiba kerülne négyemeletes házakkal végig építeni ezt a szakaszt, mint amennyiből építünk egy sínpárt.
Ööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö
A vak is láthatja, hogy a hülyének is megéri!
(orbánlöĺö vagy mészárosviktor mondaná erre: 
Maga matematikus, hogy ezt így kiszámolta?


----------



## mechi (2019 Május 3)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 9)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 9)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 9)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 10)

pol.humor


----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 12)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 12)




----------



## ML34567 (2019 Május 13)

Minimum órabér az EU-ban. Már a románok is ....?


----------



## ML34567 (2019 Május 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Május 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 16)




----------



## Vilus (2019 Május 17)




----------



## mechi (2019 Május 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 22)




----------



## mechi (2019 Május 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 22)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 23)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 23)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 23)

*


----------



## mechi (2019 Május 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 27)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 27)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 27)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 29)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 29)




----------



## setni (2019 Május 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 30)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 30)

*
Figyesz módra...




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 31)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 31)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 31)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Május 31)

*




*




*




*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 31)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Május 31)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 3)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Június 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Június 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Június 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Június 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 7)

Kb. ilyenformán...


----------



## Melitta (2019 Június 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 9)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 10)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 18)

Ez nem Csernobil, ez egy működő kórház Magyarországon


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Június 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Június 29)

*




*


----------



## medvegy (2019 Június 29)

Erre mondanám ugyan, hogy vicc, de annyak fanyar lenne  https://index.hu/kulfold/2019/06/29...CNE0kUlqHWl6EUBgWKqs6Y3QRH_o4kwE5xyiLET_HnCOY


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 4)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Július 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 7)

*




*




*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 10)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 11)




----------



## setni (2019 Július 12)

Régi...régi??...
Román rádió reggeli adása:
- Jó reggelt elvtársak! Ceausescu elvtárs felkelt, keljetek fel hát ti is elvtársak!
- Elvtársak, Ceausescu elvtárs reggeli tornázik, tornázzatok hát ti is!
- Elvtársak, Ceausescu elvtárs mosakszik, hát mosakodjatok ti is!
- Ceausescu elvtárs reggelizik, addig zenét sugárzunk az elvtársaknak...


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 15)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 17)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 17)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 17)

*




*




*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 24)




----------



## setni (2019 Július 24)




----------



## mechi (2019 Július 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 26)

setni írta:


>



Én neki adnám...


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Július 26)




----------



## mechi (2019 Július 26)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 27)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 27)

*



*
*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 27)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Július 27)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 3)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 3)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 3)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 3)

*




*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Augusztus 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Augusztus 11)

*





*




*
Régen is, most is(?) - igen most is...




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Augusztus 14)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Augusztus 21)




----------



## mechi (2019 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Vilus (2019 Augusztus 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Augusztus 26)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Augusztus 26)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Szeptember 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Szeptember 4)




----------



## mechi (2019 Szeptember 4)




----------



## JuhJóz (2019 Szeptember 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Szeptember 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## mechi (2019 Szeptember 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Szeptember 25)

*




*


----------



## mechi (2019 Október 7)




----------



## mechi (2019 Október 7)




----------



## CasaLoma (2019 Október 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 8)

*





*




*


----------



## CasaLoma (2019 Október 9)




----------



## mechi (2019 Október 12)




----------



## Ernoe (2019 Október 13)

-
"Magányos bünös"


----------



## setni (2019 Október 13)




----------



## setni (2019 Október 13)

Legyünk stílusosak:


----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 14)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 14)




----------



## setni (2019 Október 14)




----------



## gledag (2019 Október 14)

18 éven aluliaknak


----------



## setni (2019 Október 14)

Nos ez egy videó....nem ajánlom senkinek de, mivel voltam olyan naív hogy belenéztem kicsit megszédültem ezért úgy döntöttem hogy más sem járjon jobban......persze ha sokkot kaptok akkor töröljétek ki vagy írjatok és leveszem...
Jó tanács elég ha belepörgettek..
˝ Boldogék intézték el, hogy a település főterén Történelmi Magyarország Emlékpark álljon, ezt a helyszínre látogató szibériai tuva sámán szerint szent helyen alakították ki. A parkot 2015-ben a Szent Korona másolata mögött lépkedve, ostormenettel, illetve Kövér László, a Parlament elnökének beszédével avatták fel, majd egy „sámán” regölt, fohászkodott, hörgött, zümmögött és a végén már kb. Anuluként bohóckodott a hét vezér, illetve Álmos és Atilla faszobra körül, Árpádra áldást kért a pozsonyi csatáért is, miközben hátul emberek zászlókkal megostromoltak egy kis műdombot.˝.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=395&v=2CIn3gCdmgo


----------



## gledag (2019 Október 14)




----------



## CasaLoma (2019 Október 14)




----------



## ML34567 (2019 Október 16)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 16)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Október 16)




----------



## ML34567 (2019 Október 16)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## ML34567 (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 20)




----------



## zozo555 (2019 Október 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 Október 21)

Kis magyar kórkép....




 






 






 

- Csoda, hogy kivan a szívem ? Az uram nyilas volt, a fiam ávós, az unokám fideszes...


----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 22)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 22)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 22)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 22)




----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 24)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 24)

*




*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 24)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 26)




----------



## zozo555 (2019 Október 28)

Jövő májusban, 2020-ban újra indul a Szabad Európa Rádió (SZER) magyar adása, mint a rendszerváltás előtti szocialista időkben. A hír hallatán a Fidesz szóvivője kijelentette, hogy XXI. századbeli, modern elektronikai eszközökkel fogják majd zavarni az adást, melyből aztán így semmit sem lehet hallani, és ezért aggodalomra semmi ok!


----------



## zozo555 (2019 Október 28)




----------



## zozo555 (2019 Október 28)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 29)

Ez a karikatúra Brüsszelben készült! "Jó véleményük van" a harácsoló, agresszív, szívtelen és lélektelen korona nélküli királyról - o.v.-ről.


----------



## Melitta (2019 Október 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 Október 31)

*




*




*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 November 1)




----------



## tornando (2019 November 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 November 2)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 November 3)




----------



## mechi (2019 November 3)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 November 6)




----------



## zozo555 (2019 November 6)




----------



## zozo555 (2019 November 6)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 7)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 7)




----------



## setni (2019 November 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 November 8)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 8)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 November 9)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 10)




----------



## mechi (2019 November 12)




----------



## gledag (2019 November 13)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 15)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 November 16)

*




*




*




*




? - úgy döntöttem, jobb a békesség, a "B" oldalt választottam... pedig az a nehezebb...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 November 16)

*




*




*




*


----------



## mechi (2019 November 17)

* Azt álmodtam*, 
hogy felújították a János kórházat. 
67 ezer ember adta át. 
Az orvosok és az ápolók annyit kerestek, mint a focisták.


----------



## Melitta (2019 November 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 17)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 17)




----------



## setni (2019 November 19)




----------



## setni (2019 November 19)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 November 19)




----------



## piszvas (2019 November 23)

Szilágy 250 fős község Pécs mellett. A polgármesteri hivatalhoz (a körjegyzőség máshol van) vezető, akadálymentesítési céllal pályázati pénzből most megépített rámpa kábé 100-110 méter hosszú, nyolc kanyar is van benne. Állítólag muszáj volt így megépíteni, mindenesetre világrekornak tűnik.


----------



## piszvas (2019 November 23)

_ *Orbán vigyáz a demokráciánkra, Kövér a parlamentarizmusunkra, Schmitt az anyanyelvünkre, Pintér a törvényességünkre, Stumpf( Hando?)az alkotmányosságunkra, Polt a jogainkra, Szijjártó a külügyünkre, Matolcsy a pénzünkre, Selmeczi a nyugdíjainkra… a kecske pedig a káposztánkra. Ugyan mi bajunk lehetne már?

 A Nemzet Golyóstollának szeretettel: Ne gondolkodj! Ha gondolkodtál, ne mondd el! Ha elmondtad, ne írd le! Ha leírtad, ne írd alá! Ha aláírtad, ne csodálkozz…*_


----------



## mechi (2019 November 27)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 November 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## doppio (2019 November 29)

A *#1884 *nél a legfelsőre egy tetszik
Ez meg a mostani


----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2019 November 29)




----------



## mechi (2019 November 30)

Gondoltam szólok.
Óvatosan vegyetek fenyőfa égősort, mert:
*SOROS!*


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 2)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 2)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 2)

*




*


----------



## mechi (2019 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2019 December 4)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 5)

*




*




*




*


----------



## doppio (2019 December 8)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 8)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 9)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 9)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 9)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 9)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 14)

*Bekerultunk az ujsagba mint ano Jeno es Lujza............*





*
Feljelenesunk van a Lujzaeknal, ingyen raadasul.
Figyelnunk kell a bunreszessegunkre, mert meg a vegen elmarad a feljelenesunk.*


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2019 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> *Bekerultunk az ujsagba mint ano Jeno es Lujza............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vajon hol jelentett fel ?


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 16)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Vajon hol jelentett fel ?


hat hol avval a hatalmas sok eszevel
a magyar rendorsegnel
de nem o az elso ilyen okostodor
egy canadaban bejegyzett es ott is mukodo weblapot foljelentett a magyar rendorsegen
jujjjj jujjjj yesss a nagy eszehez


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 December 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 18)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 18)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 18)

*




*




*


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 19)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 19)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2019 December 25)

*




*




*


----------



## Ernoe (2019 December 26)

-
_"Összezavarodott kormánypárti tüntetők."_


----------



## Melitta (2019 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 December 28)




----------



## deciso (2019 December 28)

*Az évértékelő és országunk tervei:*


----------



## deciso (2019 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2019 December 31)




----------



## Ernoe (2020 Január 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 7)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 13)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 17)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Január 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 20)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 20)

*




*


----------



## mechi (2020 Január 20)




----------



## mechi (2020 Január 20)




----------



## deciso (2020 Január 22)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Január 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 22)

Melitta írta:


>


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 22)

Melitta írta:


>


*
Nem szövegelek, mert tudom itt nem lehet, de borzalmasan lettem....


----------



## Melitta (2020 Január 23)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 26)

Így van ez...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 28)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 28)

*


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 29)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 29)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 29)

*




*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 29)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Január 29)

*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Január 29)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 31)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 31)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Január 31)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 9)

Kérlek, hallgasd meg, mert -igaz- úgy hallatszik, mintha "éltetne", de NEM. A nótázó, videó végén nagyon is beolvas a jelenlegi kormánynak.


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 13)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 13)

*



*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 14)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 14)




----------



## setni (2020 Február 18)

Aki volt sorkatona az érti.....(aki nem annak megsúgom sapka nélkül nem volt tisztelgés)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 18)

setni írta:


> Aki volt sorkatona az érti.....(aki nem annak megsúgom sapka nélkül nem volt tisztelgés)


*
o.v. ezt nem tudja... Röhej!


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 19)

setni írta:


> *Aki volt sorkatona az érti..*...(aki nem annak megsúgom sapka nélkül nem volt tisztelgés)


 mar hogy ne lenne !! OFF kicsit >>> nem kell ahhoz sorkatonanak lenni hogy tudd mibol ered a tisztelges
mondhatom jo ha 10% sorkatona tud(t)ja hogy mit is szimbolizal ez a mozdulat
sapkaval vagy *anelkul IS !! * jelen estben nem hibazott 
te tevedsz


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 19)




----------



## 5356 (2020 Február 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 24)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 24)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 24)

*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 24)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 24)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 24)




----------



## deciso (2020 Február 25)




----------



## deciso (2020 Február 25)




----------



## deciso (2020 Február 25)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Február 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Február 28)

*Levadásztam a Faceról - mert annyira tetszett...*
"Mészáros Lőrinc, közbeszerzésen megnyerte Noé bárkáját és Liszt verseny zongoráját.
Ezer csomag liszt közül egyik sem játszotta el a II. Magyar rapszódiát!
A cukrot meg helyette, valaki megkoronázta!
Úgy néz ki, hogy csúnyán kicsesztek vele, mert a bárkájába nem talált egyetlen àllatot sem, aki beszállna...
Pedig 2/3-ra számított".


----------



## vagotanulo (2020 Február 28)

Szia!
Ha Te is úgy gondolod, hogy a humor pozitív dolog és segít a nehéz időket átvészelni, 
akkor ez a videó neked készült 






Ha ráadásul még tetszett is, akkor kérlek küld el a barátaidnak.
Köszönöm


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 2)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 3)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 3)

*




*


----------



## mechi (2020 Március 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 9)




----------



## setni (2020 Március 13)

?Walaky? írta:


> mar hogy ne lenne !! OFF kicsit >>> nem kell ahhoz sorkatonanak lenni hogy tudd mibol ered a tisztelges
> mondhatom jo ha 10% sorkatona tud(t)ja hogy mit is szimbolizal ez a mozdulat
> sapkaval vagy *anelkul IS !! * jelen estben nem hibazott
> te tevedsz


Nos tévedtem mert megváltoztatták az alaki szabályzatot 1999 óta lehet sapka nélkül is tisztelegni.
Csak a polgári személy nem szokott tisztelegni náluk a főhajtás vagy bólintás a tisztelgés csak egy miniszterelnök nem fog főthajtani.......


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 13)

setni írta:


> Nos tévedtem mert megváltoztatták az alaki szabályzatot 1999 óta lehet sapka nélkül is tisztelegni.
> Csak a polgári személy nem szokott tisztelegni náluk a főhajtás vagy bólintás a tisztelgés csak *egy miniszterelnök nem fog főthajtani.......*




Normális országban szokott...


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 16)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Március 16)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Március 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 21)

*


----------



## mechi (2020 Március 26)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Március 27)

*




*


----------



## setni (2020 Március 28)




----------



## mechi (2020 Március 29)




----------



## cat34 (2020 Március 31)

setni írta:


>


----------



## cat34 (2020 Március 31)




----------



## zozo555 (2020 Április 1)




----------



## cat34 (2020 Április 3)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 7)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 7)




----------



## cat34 (2020 Április 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 9)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 9)




----------



## cat34 (2020 Április 10)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 10)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Április 12)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 13)

Georgina Bojana írta:


>


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 17)

Korona idején is aktuális....


----------



## zozo555 (2020 Május 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Május 3)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Május 4)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Május 12)




----------



## mechi (2020 Május 24)




----------



## Ernoe (2020 Június 11)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 24)

*




*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 24)

*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 24)

*




*


----------



## Ernoe (2020 Június 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 26)

Ernoe írta:


>


*
Így van. A feltett kérdés és megállapítás a jogos. Itt csak döbrögi és az őt dicsérő papagáj kommandó érzi jól magát. Pontosítok, mi csak itt vagyunk, vegetálunk, élünk, de nem érzem azt, hogy EZ a hazám. S, ezzel a negatív érzéssel nem vagyok egyedül. Van, létezik egy olyan nóta, miszerint: "magyar vagyok, magyarnak születtem, magyar nótát dalolt a dajka felettem, magyarul tanított meg imádkozni anyám, Magyarország az én hazám...".
No igen, a nóta ezt mondja, csak mi, a többség már régen nem ezt érzi. Hiába van a statisztika, hogy ennyi, meg annyi, meg 2/3-ad meg akár is mennyi... Elvette tőlem, többünktől... a hazát.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 27)

*



*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 27)

*




*




*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Június 27)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Július 7)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Július 7)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2020 Július 20)

Ismet elokerult ez a video

https://streamable.com/25npj


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 4)

No comment...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 4)

Hihetetlen! Hofi az örök... Hogyan a fityfenében van az, hogy minden szava MOST is igaz?! Nemcsak régen, de MOST is...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 11)

*Olvastam a Facen - képtelen voltam ott hagyni... Olvassátok 
**
*Kaptuk!*
*Hiába na, aki okos az okos! *
Három férfi, Gyurcsány, Szijjártó és Orbán nyaralni érkezik Szaud-Arábiába.
Egyik nap a rendőrség ellenőrzi az autójukat, és mindhármuknál találnak egy-egy üveg alkoholt.
Mivel az alkohol szigorúan tilos az országban, ezért mindegyiküket halálra ítélik.
Ám ekkor akcióba lépnek ügyvédek és sikerül a büntetést fejenként 20 botütésre mérsékelniük.
Eljön az ítélet-végrehajtás napja.
A büntetést felügyelő így szól hozzájuk:
- Ma jó napotok van, hitetlenek! A második fiam ma ünnepli a születésnapját, ezért a botozás megkezdése előtt mindnyájan kívánhattok valamit!
Elővezetik Szijjártót, aki így szól:
- Én azt kérem, hogy a botozás előtt kössetek a hátamra egy párnát!
Így is lesz, azonban a tizedik botütés után szétszakad a párna, így a másik tíz ütés már Szijjártó hátát éri.
Miután elvonszolják a vérző, jajveszékelő áldozatot, előlép Orbán.
- Én azt kívánom, hogy kössetek a hátamra két párnát.
Így is lesz, ám a két párna is szétmegy a 15-ik ütés után.
Harmadszorra előlép Gyurcsány.
A sejk így szól hozzá:
- Országaink jó kapcsolatára való tekintettel neked megengedem, hogy kettőt kívánhass.
- Elsőnek azt kívánom, hogy ne 20, hanem 100 botütést mérjetek rám, mondja Gyurcsány.
- Nagyon bátor vagy! - mondja elismerően a sejk.
- Másodszorra pedig azt kívánom, - mondja Gyurcsány - hogy kössétek a hátamra Orbánt.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 16)

Tudom, tudom, ide képek jönnek... De ez az írás brilliáns. Ha van időd, olvasd el, érdemes 
https://nepszava.us/szentte-avatjak-muller-ceciliat/


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 17)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 17)

(No és ki itt a nagyobb?! és miben?! - G.B. sk.)
*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 17)

(Nem akarok dicsekedni, de nekem van ilyen barátom - kettő is! - G.B.)
*





(Aranyról van szó a mondásban.... Aranyat várok, korán kelek - aztán arany?! - sehun... csak a korán kelteglés).... - G.B.
*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 17)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 19)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 19)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 7)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 26)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Szeptember 26)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 8)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 8)

*




*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 8)

*




*


----------



## setni (2020 Október 9)




----------



## jöttment (2020 Október 20)




----------



## jöttment (2020 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2020 Október 20)




----------



## deciso (2020 Október 26)

Nagyon jó barátok akartak lenni Orbánnal(hitte Orbán).


> Egészen konkrétan Orbán az utolsó közép-európai vezető, akit Trump fogad a Fehér Házban, annak ellenére, hogy 2016 júliusában Orbán elsőként üdvözölte, hogy Trump indul az elnökségért.


Ime a lehetett volna koma:
Az eszéről híres Trump







Ez is Trump:
Donald Trump, a republikánusok elnökjelöltje, azt találta mondani egy kampányrendezvényen, hogy "Belgium egy csodaszép város".


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 29)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2020 Október 29)

*




*


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 November 6)




----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 November 6)




----------



## Melitta (2020 November 6)

Orom unnep Trump vesztesre allasa
Meg mindig jobb mintha tuntetnenek es randaliroznanak...

https://twitter.com/i/status/1324809905241530371


----------



## zozo555 (2020 November 7)




----------



## Ernoe (2020 November 8)




----------



## Melitta (2020 November 8)




----------



## ML34567 (2020 November 9)

Azóta is igaz...


----------



## setni (2020 November 11)




----------



## deciso (2020 November 11)

zozo555 írta:


>


Nagyon ötleteseket és kifejezőeket tudnak kitalálni.Szuper


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 11)




----------



## zozo555 (2020 November 16)




----------



## Melitta (2020 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2020 November 27)




----------



## sorcier (2020 November 27)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1763441


----------



## Melitta (2020 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 1)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 1)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 1)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)

Reagált a Ryanair a brüsszeli orgiára: „menekülnél Brüsszelből? Velünk 15 eurótól megteheted!”​ 
Meglepő marketinghúzással állt elő egyből a botrány kirobbanása után a légitársaság.


----------



## mechi (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 2)




----------



## sorcier (2020 December 2)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1764218


----------



## setni (2020 December 3)




----------



## zozo555 (2020 December 7)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 13)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 13)




----------



## sorcier (2020 December 13)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1766493
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1766494
> 
> ...


Foleg a Novak asszonysag meg a Cecilia tetszett


----------



## Melitta (2020 December 15)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 15)




----------



## Melitta (2020 December 15)




----------



## zozo555 (2020 December 16)




----------



## zozo555 (2020 December 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Január 7)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Január 9)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Január 10)

*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Január 10)

*



*




*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Január 10)

*



*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Január 10)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Január 10)

*
*



*

*


*



*

*


*
*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Január 24)




----------



## Saturnusz (2021 Január 26)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1773718


Oltás nélkül is így néz ki. Hihetetlen szaktudását figyelembe véve, Felháborító, hogy még nem NOBEL-díjas.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Január 27)

Szerintem ez nem a Felcsúti stadion, csak egy kórház, Budapesten.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Január 28)

?Walaky? írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1760334



Kénytelen volt, mert a kapa meg a kasza kellett a gyári munkástól, de enni nem akaródzott adnia neki a parasztnak csak aranyért.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Január 28)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 2)




----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 2)




----------



## galeri2 (2021 Február 2)




----------



## deciso (2021 Február 3)

Persze ez csak Orbán néven lévő vagyonnyilatkozatra igaz


----------



## deciso (2021 Február 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 12)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 12)




----------



## mechi (2021 Február 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 14)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 14)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 15)

Zseniális verset írtak Orbán Viktorhoz, a legnagyobb közösségi portálon kering egy méltán híres vers igencsak aktuális átirata.
“Magyar bárdok
Orbán király rabló király töpreng fakó agyán
Nézzük meg úgymond hogy is áll e parlag tartomány?
Hoztam–e rontást eleget? Elégtelen munkabért
Adónemek százait mit nyöghet majd a nép!
Igaz uram! Uralkodásod szenvedi szép Hungária
Fájdalom teher mindaz mit hoztál te – nem emberfia.
Nyomorúság nélkülözés, a mű elkészült.
Büszke lehetsz magadra – kit nem anya szült.
Ennyi lenne? Ennyi csak? Megannyi talmi csillogás.
Hol a trafik meg a csókosok és a rengeteg csalás?
Parkolásdíj, kisvasút, stadionok meg egyéb.
Lopás, rablás mindenhol, ha ez nem volna elég.
Nyugdíjpénztár, Lőrinc barát, ez az mi lényeges!
Hol van ki zengje tetteim? Hol van egy énekes?
Hangja nincs meg süket is, nemét is megszegik.
Egy dalos tévés műsorból kis énekes jelentkezik.
Bús dalt hoz az esti szél a kórházak felől .
Ápolók és betegek zokognak ott belől.
Nincsen gyógyszer, orvosok, gombát a penész keleszt
Reájuk omló falakról. Király te tetted ezt!
Külhonban népünk ezrei vándorolnak tovább.
Megélhetést keresve sok reményvesztett család.
Dolgoztak itt éhbérért jutalmuk csak muszáj, s viszály
Most menekül ki merre lát. Te tetted ezt király!
Iskolákban nagy a baj rossz tanterv! Ki érti ezt!?
Jövő nélküli ifjúság. Király te tetted ezt!
De jajj jajj mi zúg? Miféle ének ez?
Az arcideg zsábám kiújul ha hallom ezt a neszt.
Rendes kobzost kértem én! Ez nem túl nagy áldozat.
Többet vártam tőletek. Vigyen el a kárhozat!
Jöjjön Steffka! Jöjjön elő ismét a huncut eb!
Kit holtnak véltünk, jön és csahol melletted vagy ellened.
Most fújja mellettünk harsogón, rekedt egyhangú dalát!
Mérgezzen! Csak ennyi kell! Aztán mehet tovább
S jöjjön fröcsögni önként Bencsik, Bayer, Rogán.
Az egész simlis siserehad Kiket időben nem vertek pofán.
Tudjuk hiszed jó ez így, de megjöhet a böjtje még.
Egyszer jön és dönt a nép, s azt mondja: Király! Elég!”
/A szerző ma még ismeretlen…




/
Forrás: Facebook


----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 16)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 18)

Kultura az van?


----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 18)




----------



## sorcier (2021 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1779148


Ez nagyon jo,reg nevettem ennyit


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 19)

Melitta írta:


> Kultra az van?
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1779400


Mo-on a szavazásra jogosultak száma közel 8 millió...akkor hogy is van ez a kétharmados többség ?


----------



## gillka (2021 Február 19)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Mo-on a szavazásra jogosultak száma közel 8 millió...akkor hogy is van ez a kétharmados többség ?


Úgy, hogy nem megy el mindenki szavazni... szerintem ezen kár "lovagolni". Nem feltétlen magyar sajátosság a választási rendszer torzítása.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Február 19)

gillka írta:


> Úgy, hogy nem megy el mindenki szavazni... szerintem ezen kár "lovagolni". Nem feltétlen magyar sajátosság a választási rendszer torzítása.


Ez itt nem beszélgetős topic, DE... azért sírjon az ő anyukájuk....engem az érdekel, ami itt van, amiben élni vagyok kénytelen.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 5)

Halott oroszlánba nem illik belerúgni, de a protokoll ismeretének hiánya okán csak beidézem.... mellesleg Melania ruhája sem az alkalomra való.


----------



## mechi (2021 Március 5)




----------



## sorcier (2021 Március 7)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1781816


Talalo


----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 11)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Március 14)




----------



## mechi (2021 Március 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 16)




----------



## mechi (2021 Március 16)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 21)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Március 22)




----------



## setni (2021 Március 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Március 28)




----------



## mechi (2021 Március 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 1)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Április 5)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Április 5)




----------



## Ernoe (2021 Április 5)

Nyitni - Zárni - Tesztelni - Oltani

"Az exponenciális funkcióval sajnos nem értették meg,... most megpróbálom a káosz-elmélettel!"


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Április 7)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Április 7)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Április 7)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Április 7)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 16)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Április 20)




----------



## mechi (2021 Április 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 21)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Április 22)

Ezt még gyakorolni kell P. elvtárs ! ....


----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Április 29)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Május 1)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Május 1)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Május 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 1)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 1)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 1)

*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 1)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 3)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 5)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Május 5)

Lehet,ismét aktuális a vicc?:A csata után rettenetes állapotban tér haza a lovag: horpadt a pácélja, lerepült sisakja, száz sebből vérzik, szinte kizuhan a nyeregből. Sánta lova nagy nehezen a király elé viszi.
-Hát, veled mi történt, hűséges lovagom? - kérdi az uralkodó. A sebesült megpróbál visszakapaszkodni a ló hátára:
-Felség, hűséges maradtam hozzád, hősiesen harcoltam érted, és az ellenséget visszaűztem nyugatra.
-Nyugatra? - emelkedik meg a király hangja. - Hiszen nyugaton nem is voltak ellenségeim!
-Nem? - réved el a lovag. - Hát most már vannak!
11


----------



## zozo555 (2021 Május 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1792944


az kevés lessz.hisz mi bevállaltuk a 200%-ot...


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 6)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 8)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 10)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 13)




----------



## setni (2021 Május 14)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Május 15)

"Szívesen elpatkolnék már, fáraszt,
Hogy a hülyék jutnak legelőre,
És semmire nem kaphatunk választ,
És a cimbik pályáznak legelőre,
És tribünt épít a sok tribunus,
És méretre szabott törvényt hozat,
És kék plakáton kacag a mumus,
És kamu a vagyonnyilatkozat,
És zsúfolt minden orvosi váró,
És jávorszarvas tör a fellegbe,
És magángéppel repked sok báró,
É onnan tesz a közpénzjellegre.
Itt hagynám már, mondom, az egészet,
De tőled is megfoszt az enyészet."


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 16)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 16)




----------



## Treffhetes (2021 Május 16)

*VILÁGJEGY *


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 18)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1795080



Talán az agyát, mert a fejében ott nincsen...


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 18)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Május 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 20)




----------



## setni (2021 Május 21)




----------



## mechi (2021 Május 21)




----------



## mechi (2021 Május 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Május 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

o.v. elmegy Pusztakutykuruttyra. Ott megszólítja Pista bá'-t:
- *No bátyám, van-é valami gondja? Baja? Azé' jöttem, hogy segítsek magán és a falu népének.*
- Óh! Há' van gondunk. Orvosi rendelőnk van, orvosunk nincs.
Erre o.v. előkapja a mobilját és látványosan nyomkodja. Majd beléje szól:
*- Hé' azonnal ide rendeljetek orvost, nővért, Pusztakutykuruttyra. Ezt én mondom Magyarország miniszterelnöke*.
Ezek után ismét Pista bá' felé fordul. A következő kérdésével:
-* Ezt rendbe tettük. El van intézve. Más probléma? Még miben segíthetünk?* (Így többes számban beszél, mint legtöbbször)
- Az a baj, hogy térerőnk sincs...
*
Részemről no comment...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*


*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Május 25)

*



*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 26)

Bayerné pofátlanul kufárkodik a magyarok vérével ​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 26)

Balog és Orbán rajongói elragadtatva kommentálták a képet, de voltak olyanok, akiknél akiknél is ismét kiverte a biztosítékot az Orbán viselkedésére jellemző zsebre vágott kéz.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 26)

Megvan a Velencei-tó betonfalának funkciója: elválasztja a vizet a vízt.​*
A gátnak tűnő gát azt csinálja, mint Mózes, csak nem a Vörös-tengerrel.*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)

*Közpénzhegyeket égetett már el a Fidesz a Youtube-on futtatott kampányára, amelyben azt mantrázzák, hogy mennyire rossz volt nekünk a Gyurcsány-kormány alatt*.

Az egyik ilyen videóban többek között az egekbe szökő rezsiárakkal is példálóznak, ám a hvg.hu vette észre, hogy a videóban látható közműszámla 2017-es.








Aki nem emlékezne, ekkor már hét éve a rezsidémonnal küzdő Orbán-kormány volt hatalmon.


----------



## goyo (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Május 31)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 1)

*Szabó Tímea* 

​
Ma van Orbán Viktor születésnapja!




Ennek örömére ma a parlamentben átadtam neki egy ajándékot: egy tükröt, amelyen az elmúlt időszak legemlékezetesebb, általa elmondott 7+1 idézete szerepel. Nézzen a tükörbe, és döntse el, ki lát: a 30 évvel ezelőtti Orbán Viktort vagy a mostani hazaárulót?
Az ajándéktükrön a következő mondatok szerepelnek:
- „Nem leszünk gyarmat!”
- „Mi soha nem vetemednénk arra, hogy elhallgattassuk azokat, akik nem értenek egyet velünk.”
- „Kövér László velem együtt egyfajta szociálliberális meggyőződésű.”
- „Mi az ajtót a Nyugatnak kinyitottuk, az oroszoknak meg ajtót mutattunk.”
- „Orbán Viktor vagyok, 1987 nyarán végeztem a jogi karon, a Soros Alapítvány ösztöndíjasa vagyok.”
- „Ne váljunk a Gazprom legvidámabb barakkjává!”
- „Hibát követnek el az egyházak, ha azok szolgálatába szegődnek, akik ideológiai átnevelőtábort akarnak csinálni Magyarországból.”
- „A Fidesznek igenis van elvi kiindulópontja: a modern XX. század végi liberalizmus.”
Orbán sajnos nem örült annyira az ajándéknak, mint amennyire én szívből adtam neki. Meg is értem.
Mi viszont Orbánnal ellentétben tényleg nem leszünk gyarmat, nem adjuk a hazánkat és a budapesti Diákvárost a Kínai Kommunista Pártnak!


----------



## setni (2021 Június 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Június 3)

Magyarország... mi így szeretjük...


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Június 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 8)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 8)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 8)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 8)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 8)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 11)

NEM reklám, HUMOR (a feketébbik fajtájából)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 11)

*


----------



## jöttment (2021 Június 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Június 16)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1800536


Őt is, mint minden bérből és fizetésből élőt, súlytotta a járvány, így nem csoda, hogy a sok zsíroskenyér miatt kihízta az érettségi öltönyét...szegény.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 17)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 17)

Mi előtt térdepel o.v.?! A vörös zászló előtt... Pár nappal mást nyilatkozott... Mint tudjuk.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 18)

*



*



(Most 2021-ben is ezt a nótát húzzák... No persze lapoztak, lapoznak...)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 18)

*



*


----------



## setni (2021 Június 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Június 18)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Június 19)

Döbrögi vigyáz a demokráciánkra, Kövér a parlamentarizmusunkra, Schmitt az anyanyelvünkre, Pintér a törvényességünkre, Stumpf az alkotmányosságunkra, Polt a jogainkra, Szijjártó a külügyünkre, Matolcsy a pénzünkre, Selmeczi a nyugdíjainkra... a kecske pedig a káposztánkra. Ugyan mi bajunk lehetne már? De tényleg?!


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 20)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 20)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 20)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 20)

*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 21)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 21)




----------



## setni (2021 Június 21)

Ha ezt teszik ki akkor vicces..:



De, ha ezt egy kormánypárti politikus teszi ki:


Nos ezt ráfogta a facebook profilját kezelő grafikusra....(a kép tigris tankot és nyilasokat ábrázol....) (azóta törölte a képet...)


----------



## deciso (2021 Június 21)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 22)

*Azért a sok plasztikai műtétnek is vannak hátrányai.*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 22)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 22)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 22)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 22)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 23)

Kaméleon Viktor ma este Münchenben fog hasonulni...
mégsem fog... lemondta... helyette a kaméleon kolostorban lesz ereszmászó verseny...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 24)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Június 24)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 25)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 25)




----------



## Ernoe (2021 Június 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 27)

Jól látja, ez egy kamukapu egy szolnoki betonfalon. Uniós pénzből.​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 28)




----------



## setni (2021 Június 29)

Nagy volt a fű vagy gaz ki tudja....kaszára fidelitas! Levágták jó rövidre hisz rend a lelke mindennek....
Oppá csak az a baj hogy ezt direkt hagyták hogy nöjjön a rovaroknak.
Ilyet ki hallott már.
Ők biztos hogy nem.
Akkor nem fotózkodtak volna


----------



## Melitta (2021 Június 30)




----------



## setni (2021 Június 30)

Még megkötöm a cipőfűzőmet....


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1803472


No igen... a keresztény értékrend....


----------



## setni (2021 Július 1)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 1)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Július 2)

Még ezt is megérhetjük.....


----------



## jöttment (2021 Július 3)

provokáció


----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Július 3)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Július 3)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 6)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 6)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 11)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 11)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 14)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 16)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 17)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Július 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 20)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 20)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 22)

*László Cseri*​
Cáfolhatatlan bizonyítékokat mutatott be ma délután Kásler Miklós emberminiszter arról, amit eddig csak gyanítottunk, hogy Gyurcsány Ferenc Soros György fia. Nemcsak egy korabeli fénykép bizonyítja mindezt, de DNS-vizsgálat is. Az is kiderült, mondta Kásler, hogy Soros György maga szülte Gyurcsányt, amire csak szélsőséges, mindenre elszánt, bevándorláspárti liberális férfiak képesek.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Július 23)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 23)

Kérem a vádlottak álljanak fel!


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 25)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 27)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Július 27)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1808415


*
No azért ennyire már ne vessük el a sulykot....


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Július 27)

*



*


----------



## setni (2021 Július 28)




----------



## mechi (2021 Július 28)




----------



## setni (2021 Július 29)




----------



## Saturnusz (2021 Július 30)

Helyesbítenék: Tiborc féle birkamenet.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Július 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 2)

*Emléktáblát kapott Szájer József ereszcsatornája



*
*






*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 3)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Augusztus 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## perlator (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 9)




----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 11)




----------



## piszvas (2021 Augusztus 11)

*A Fidesz Tipikus hivatkozásai:*
Média törvény rabszolga törvény bármilyen törvény alkalmával


----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Augusztus 22)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Augusztus 22)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Augusztus 22)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Augusztus 29)

*



*



Hihihi?! - no most mi is a helyzet?


----------



## battuta (2021 Augusztus 29)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Hihihi?! - no most mi is a helyzet?


Egy biztos erős és győzni fogunk
És harcunkban isten velünk
Akkor ki ellenünk?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Augusztus 30)




----------



## gumelig (2021 Augusztus 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Augusztus 30)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 4)




----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 4)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1813397


Hát ez az, ez a pálfordulás is azt jelzi, hogy a hatalomért mindent! Szomorú.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Szeptember 6)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Szeptember 6)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 Szeptember 6)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 9)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Mészáros Lőrinc lett a tulajdonosa a magyarországi tavaknak.​
Fürödni, horgászni, csónakázni, tóba fulladni, tavat nézni, tóra gondolni mától kezdődően kizárólag Mészáros engedélyével lehet. Aki ezt megszegi, öttől tíz évig terjedő gályarabságra ítélhető.





Váratlanul előkerült egy kép​
az MTI archívumából a másfél esztendős Müller Cecíliáról, akit kedvenc nyunyókájával kapott lencsevégre a szemfüles fotográfus 1960 májusában.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Szivárványszínűvé vált ma reggelre Orbán Viktor arca .​
A Kásler Miklós és Müller Cecilía által vezetett orvosi konzílium megállapítása szerint e ritka betegség – idült kipcsakitis szivárványiózis – nem gyógyítható, ezért a magyar miniszterelnöknek élete végéig tanácsos vasálarcot viselnie (második kép). Kovács Zoltán államtitkár szerint a jelenség mögött Gyurcsány Ferenc állhat.






Madame Tussauds nyílik Budapesten, a belvárosban 2022-ben.​
Ez lesz a világ első, teljesen franchise-rendszerben működő Madame Tussauds panoptikuma.




fotó: Cseri László

Meglepő fotó került elő egy konstantinápolyi levéltárból,​
amely abban az óvodában készült, ahová Orbán Viktor járt. A képen ugyanis Orbán baba látható legjobb barátjával, Gül Babával.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Kásler Miklós felel az új pécsi futballstadion előkészítéséért.​
Az emberminiszter ma reggel már el is kezdte a munkálatokat. Bízik abban, mondta, hogy az alapok kiásása során újabb Mátyás-csontokra lel, hiszen közismert, hogy a király Pécs határában veszítette el csontvázának egy részét.









Harrach Pétert választotta ellenpápává ma délelőtt Orbán Viktor, fehér füstöt bocsátva ki magából.​
Harrach I. Kipcsakusz néven kíván uralkodni a magyar pápai trónon Orbán Viktor helytartójaként.








Váratlanul Pápára látogatott a pápa,​
hogy személyesen köszöntse a 60 éves Gyurcsány Ferencet szülővárosában.








Semjén Zsolt vezetésével megalakult az Első Magyar Nemzeti Godzillatenyésztési Zrt.,​
melynek keretében évente ezer mélymagyar godzillát nevelnek fel. Az idomított lények feladata a tömegoszlatás lesz, melyet ez év őszétől gyakorolhatnak az ország nagyvárosaiban. Ma reggel országjáró körútjukon a pécsi Széchenyi és Kossuth teret tekintette meg az egyik középső csoportos godzilla-alakulat.








Ma 58 éves a kedves vezető​





*Cseri László *


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Búcsúzik Szijjártó​
Első magyar NER-űrhajósként egy azeri űrhajóval a Nap túlsó, árnyékos oldalára repül, hogy ott kijelölje eljövendő hazánk, Új-Magyarország határait. Cél: ha majd a Nap vörös óriássá növekszik, akkor Új-Magyarország is sok ezerszeresére nő. Új-Magyarország erősödik!!!









Szenzációs felvétel járja be a magyar sajtót​
A Balaton-átúszás egyik ritka mozzanatát dokumentálja: egy másodperccel a felszínre bukkanás előtti pillanatot, miután víz alatt úsztam át a tavat, oxigénpalack nélkül. Tanúk: egy szélhajtó küsz, két lapos keszeg – mindhárman tagjai a Fidelitasnak!








Nemcsak 6 millió forint motivációs elismerésben részesült Müller Cecília országos tiszti főorvos,​
ma délelőtt megkapta a Magyar Nemzet Pandémisztikus Generalissimusa címet is, jelentette be Gulyás Gergely miniszter. Hozzátette: Müller Cecília bronzba öntésére várhatóan szeptember elején kerül sor.








L. Simon László, a Magyar Nemzeti Múzeum újonnan kinevezett főigazgatója​
megkezdte szakmai tevékenységét: továbbfejlesztette a múzeum viseletgyűjteményét, így az már megfelel a kedves nemzetvezető és a Türk Tanács elvárásainak.








Augusztus 20-ra minden megyeszékhelyen felállítják a „Nix ugribugri!” című szoborkolosszust,​
amely 19 példányban készült a Türk Tanács anyagi és erkölcsi támogatásával. A 30 méter magas bronz alkotást 99,1% tisztaságú arany bevonattal látták el.








Szijjártó Péter pénteken jelentette be, hogy legkésőbb 2025-ben ismét lesz magyar űrhajós,​
aki űrutazási kutatási célokat szolgál majd, erre közel 30 milliárd forintot költünk. Ma délután bemutatta a jelöltet, Németh Szilárdot, aki már el is kezdte a felkészülést.








Varga Judit igazságügyi miniszter kérésére ma délelőtt levadászta Lewis Hamiltont Semjén Zsolt Nemzeti Fővadász,​
és trófeáját a saját gyűjteményébe helyezte. Semjén szerint nem indulhat el az a Hungaroringen, aki a magyar kormány pedofilellenesnek nevezett törvényét szidalmazza. Semjén hozzátette: van még szabad hely a gyűjteményében, tehát jó lesz vigyázni!!!








A Parlamentben állították ki az „Orbán Viktor saját Szent Jobbját csókolja” című aranyozott bronz alkotást,​
amely Kligl Sándor szobrászművész legújabb munkája. Szeptembertől minden, közoktatásban részt vevő tanulónak és tanárnak kötelező lesz meglátogatni a művet, amely decemberben a Nemzeti Múzeum gyűjteményébe kerül, jelentette be a főigazgató, L. Simon László.








Kapcsolódó


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Orbán Viktor titokban meglátogatta Lázár Jánost Mezőhegyesen,​
a Nemzeti Ménesbirtok és Tangazdaságnál, ahol megtekintette a PINA (Pegasustenyésztési Innovációs Nemzeti Alapprogram) jelenlegi állását. Orbán Viktor reményét fejezte ki, hogy a PINA hamarosan Felcsúton is otthonra talál.









Kárpótlásul a 2018-ben kudarcba fulladt holdfogyatkozásért,​
a pécsi önkormányzat ma hajnalban félórás látványosságot szervezett a Magyar Nemzeti Szaturnusz Program keretében. Az 500 millió dolláros költséget szaturnuszűzési adóként ősztől kezdi behajtani a lakosságtól.











Megszökött egy hat hónapos, Viktor névre hallgató bébisárkány a pécsi állatkertből.​
Háromfejű édesanyja és hétfejű édesapja nagyon aggódik miatta. Utoljára a Széchenyi téren látták, ahol libernyákokat kergetett a kis gézengúz.








Figyelem! Itt repül a kispegasus!​






Ki viszi át a Szerelmet a túlsó partra a negyedik hullám előtt?​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Beigazolódott Bencsik András állítása, mi szerint a Sátán átvette az uralmat Nyugat-Európában:​
ma délután a Demokrata főszerkesztőjét el is rabolta. A Sátán Facebook oldalán adta hírül, hogy mindössze arról van szó, hogy Bencsiket visszavitte az alvilágba, ahonnan származik.





fotó: Cseri László
„Veszélyes idők jönnek, tartalékra van szükség”,​
mondta Orbán Viktor miniszterelnök, miután ma megtekintette a 94,5 tonnányi magyar aranytartalékot. Hazavitte valamennyit, nehogy ellopják.




fotó: Cseri László
Firenzében kirobbanó sikerrel nyitotta meg L. Simon László,​
a Magyar Nemzeti Szoborgyár vezérigazgatója a „Viktor, a felcsúti csoda” című kurzusművészeti kiállítást, amely bizonyítéka annak, hogy újrahasznosított, hőálló műanyagból is lehet időtálló alkotásokat létrehozni korlátlan mennyiségben.




fotó: Cseri László
Nemzeti konzultáció, avagy a jóslat beteljesedett​
Sajnos, bekövetkezett az, amit a legújabb nemzeti konzultáció jósol, mi szerint „Soros György a járvány után újra meg fogja támadni Magyarországot, mert a magyarok ellenzik az illegális migrációt”. Ma hajnalban készült ez a fotó az osztrák–magyar határtól nem messze. Soros György és hű csatlósa támadást indított a védtelen magyar nemzet ellen, hogy utat biztosítson a migráció áradatának.




fotó: Cseri László
Orbán, csak úgy….​



fotó: Cseri László
Harmadik Sinopharm oltásra igyekszik a család​



fotó: Cseri László
Orbán Viktor és Hoppál Péter​
Az éjszaka együtt nézték a „Struccok – a sivatag túlélőművészei” című filmet. Ez lett a következménye!




fotó: Cseri László
Óvakodjunk a szivárványszínű lepkéktől, figyelmeztette a magyar embereket Müller Cecília országos tisztifőorvos​
Ez a lepkefaj a felelős ugyanis a koronavírus brüsszeli mutánsának terjesztéséért. Különösen sok példányt láttak kirepülni a Gyurcsány–Dobrev páros kertjéből, tette hozzá, így azt az illegális tenyészetet fel kell számolni.




fotó: Cseri László
A brüsszeli EU-csúcsról Münchenbe vágtatott a kedves vezető a magyar–német focimeccsre,​
az Allianz Arénába. Ha győz a magyar csapat, személyesen dolgozza fel a vágtázó magyar sertést és ad disznótoros vacsorát a futballistáknak. Megmutatjuk a világnak, mondta a nemzetvezető, hogyan kell kolbászt tölteni: ámuljanak, bámuljanak!




fotó: Cseri László
Ma reggel engedték szabadon a tegnap este ismeretlen tettesek által elrabolt Szijjártó Pétert,​
akinek elrablói új frizurát csináltattak az éjszaka leple alatt. A külügyminiszter elmondta, hogy új fizimiskájáról fotót is készítettek, amelynek nyomtatott példányait ezerszámra osztogatják majd a német-magyar futballmeccsen Münchenben.




fotó: Cseri László
Láncfűrésszel a koronavírus ellen​
110 milliárd forintos költséggel új nemzeti gyárat hoz létre a kormány, jelentette be ma délután Szijjártó Péter külügyminiszter és Hoppál Péter országgyűlési képviselő Pécsett, ahol az egykori A/1 laktanyát alakítják át a Türk Tanács szellemi támogatásával. Itt már decembertől megkezdik a koronavírus-irtó láncfűrészek gyártását, amelyeket kezdetben a két- és háromgyermekes családok kapnak majd meg házi használatra.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

Kitörő tapsvihar fogadta Orbán Viktort, miután néhányszor megkerülte a kötcsei evangélikus templomot és földre szállt.​
A miniszterelnök – akit ma délután avatott szentté Balog Zoltán református püspök a Polgári Pikniken – sikeres próbarepülést hajtott végre. Ő az első miniszterelnök Európában, akit még életében szentté avattak. A tervek szerint a jövő héten bebalzsamozzák.









Szijjártó Péter külügyminiszter ma délelőtt magához hívatta Albánia magyarországi nagykövetét, Szkander béget, és kiutasította az országból​
Szijjártó hangsúlyozta: tűrhetetlen az albán futballválogatott eljárásmódja, melynek során sorosista-gyurcsányista szervezetek sportszerűtlen segítségével vereséget mértek a védtelen magyar válogatottra.








Hat tökös hallgatóval nemzeti érzelmű férfi szabás-varrás képzés indult a Pécsi Tudományegyetemen​
A hallgatók sikeresen végrehajtották a rendkívül összetett felvételi feladatot, a nemzeti színű szalagvágást keresztben. A cél, hogy a hároméves képzés végén a szalagot képesek legyenek hosszában elvágni, a legtehetségesebbek pedig átlósan is.








Amíg Pécsett egyetemi szintű, addig vidéken csak OKJ-s szabászképzés indul​
Férfi női- és férfiszabókat képeznek. A női férfiszabászatnak és a női női-szabászatnak idén, úgy tűnik, bealkonyult, miután kormányzati felmérésekből kiderült, a nők nem tudnak szabni. Mindig elszabják.








Olasz kapcsolat​






Ámulat​






StopGyurcsányStopKarácsony 1.​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 14)

A „Gyufásdoboz az orron” elnevezésű játéknak óriási sikere volt az Orbán – Ferenc pápa találkozón – Cseri László szerint a világ Orbániában…​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 15)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 17)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Szeptember 19)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 20)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Szeptember 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Szeptember 25)




----------



## H-111 (2021 Szeptember 25)

Holnap Szövetségi Parlamenti, országos választások lesznek Németországban.

A TV - ARD, ez olyan mint az M1 - tegnap este hatkor leadta a holnap este hat órai elözetes végeredményt.Szépen, bevetitett szalagon.Mint 2001ben a BBC, amikor "élö" adásban a riporternö lejelentette 20 perccel korábban amint az esemény bekövetkezett, hogy ledölt a torony - ami mögötte intakt módon állt.

Eszerint: CDU/CSU 22,1
SPD 22,7
AfD 10,5
FDP 13,2

Mielött a többi párt került volna sorra, levették a szalagot a képröl.

S ez ugyan a vicc kategoriába tartozik, de sajnos,a való.


----------



## jöttment (2021 Szeptember 25)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 25)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Szeptember 26)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 26)




----------



## setni (2021 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Darkwing (2021 Szeptember 26)




----------



## H-111 (2021 Szeptember 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 1)




----------



## jöttment (2021 Október 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 2)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 2)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 4)

_*Miheztartás végett!*_​_*MZP és KG állítja, csak ők tudják legyőzni a fideszt. Aztán mégis hogy?*_​_*Még Dobrevet sem tudták!*_​


----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 10)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 11)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 13)

Elgurult a gyugyszere


----------



## setni (2021 Október 13)

Győri Enikő (fidesz eu képviselője) végül arra kérte a képviselőket, hogy elfogulatlan vizsgálat nélkül ne tegyenek közzé semmiféle politikai véleményt, hanem olvassák el a magyar törvénytervezetet, mielőtt nyilatkoznak, majd hozzátette:



> el a kezekkel a gyerekeinktől!


----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 15)




----------



## setni (2021 Október 16)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 17)

Felüdülésképpen egy kis történelmi politikai humor....


----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 20)




----------



## H-111 (2021 Október 20)




----------



## setni (2021 Október 21)

Előbb kapcsolgattam a tévét, azt hittem, már megy a békemenet, de csak a walking dead egyik részét ismételték.


----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 22)




----------



## zozo555 (2021 Október 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 24)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 24)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 24)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 25)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 25)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 Október 25)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 27)




----------



## setni (2021 Október 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 28)




----------



## Melitta (2021 Október 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 1)




----------



## Ernoe (2021 November 2)

Németországban tegnap munkaszüneti nap volt.' 
Eltudom képzelni, hogy a magyar köz-média hogyan reagált az ország iszlám-ositására.

*2021 november 1, Allaheiligen *


----------



## Melitta (2021 November 3)




----------



## setni (2021 November 4)




----------



## setni (2021 November 4)

Nincs itt semmi látnivaló, ez csak egy újabb mókás jelenet az ukrajnai parlamentarizmus mindennapjaiból​(lenne büntetés ha ez itthon történne)


----------



## Melitta (2021 November 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 6)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 7)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 9)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 9)

Kínában a Fudan Egyetem létrehozott egy klinikát transznemű gyerekek számára.
Gondolom, Orbán most akkor visszamondja a Fudan-projektet, hiszen kiderült: Kína is része az LMBTQ lobbinak! Lehet, hogy az egész óvodai nematalakító műtéteket is a Fudan nép… 
See more


----------



## mechi (2021 November 10)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 11)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 13)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 14)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 15)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 November 17)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 November 17)

*


----------



## CasaLoma (2021 November 17)




----------



## setni (2021 November 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 17)

Gyurcsány: -Elkúrtuk. Szájer: -Megkúrtuk.


----------



## setni (2021 November 17)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 18)

*Vágó István*​Septhe5lcpom1blcseir 1ef0 · 
"Melyik párt ígérte meg, hogy megvédi a nyugdíjakat?
Melyik párt vette el a nyugdíjmegtakarításokat?
Ki ígérte meg, hogy egyéni folyószámlán írják jóvá?
Ma ki tagadja ezt le?
Ki üvöltötte, hogy ruszkik, haza?
Ki barátkozik Putyinnal?
Ki mondta, hogy csuhások, térdre, imához?
Ki vonja be az élet minden területébe az egyházat, támogatva a mi adónkból?
Ki szüntette meg az Alkotmányt?
Ki írta igényeihez igaítva az Alaptörvényt? Ki írta át újra és újra az általa kreált Alaptörvényt?
Ki szórt el milliókat az Alaptörvény asztalára, díszkiadásra?
Ki korlátozta az Alkotmánybíróság jogkörét?
Ki cserélte le az alkotmánybírákat saját híveire?
Ki nyugdíjazta a bírákat, hogy hűséges emberekkel töltse be a megürült helyeket?
Ki hoz akár naponta új törvényeket, ha érdekei úgy kívánják?
Ki vezette be a visszamenőleges törvénykezést?
Ki írta át a választási szabályokat érdekei szerint?
Ki szabta át a választási körzeteket, szintén érdekei szerint?
Ki írta át a sajtótörvényt?
Ki vezette be európa legmagasabb ÁFA-ját?
Ki nevezte ki köztársasági elnöknek azt az embert, akitől meg kellett vonni a diplomáját?
Ki nevezte ki aztán köztársasági elnöknek a kollégiumi szobatársát?
Ki központosította a közoktatást, elvéve minden jogot az iskoláktól?
Ki vette el az egyetemek autonómiáját?
Ki kampányolt a pénzünkből más országokban, hogy az ott élő magyarok rájuk szavazzanak?
Ki foglalt el minden pozíciót az iskolaigazgatói posztoktól a polgármesteri hivatalokon keresztül a főügyészi hivatalig?
Ki osztotta ki a híveinek a trafikokat?
Ki vette el tízezrektől a gazdálkodás lehetőségét, hogy az állami földeket a híveinek juttassa?
Ki csinált milliárdost Mészáros Lőrincből?
Ki hízlalja a Közgépet Uniós pénzekkel?
Ki osztotta ki a kaszinó koncessziót hűséges embereinek?
Ki tette pártfüggővé a művészeti életet, színházaktól a filmművészetig?
Ki dönt az Uniós pályázatok elosztásáról?
Ki igérte meg, hogy senkit nem hagy az út szélén?
Ki vonta meg, vagy csökkentette drasztikusan az ellátásokat?
Ki akarja megszüntetni az álláskeresési járadékot?
Ki nyújtott lehetőséget arra, hogy a tehetősek kedvező árfolyamon végtörleszthessenek, miközben a valóban rászoruló családok kilakoltatása folyamatos?
Ki gondolja úgy, hogy tényleges munkahelyek helyett közmunkára van szükség?
Ki vezette be a horrorisztikusan magas “nemtandíjat”?
Ki államosította a Takarékszövetkezeteket?
Ki ígérte azt, hogy olcsóbb államot hoz létre?
Kinek a kormányában van a legtöbb pályaalkalmatlan, végzettséggel nem rendelkező “szakember” magas fizetéssel, a mi adónkból?
Ki állít szobrokat minden tiltakozás ellenére?
Ki költött milliárdokat arra, hogy közterületeket nevezzen át, miközben sok út járhatatlan?
Ki gondolja úgy, hogy 16 éves korban megszünteti a tankötelezettséget, mert nincs szükség arra, hogy gyermekeink diplomát szerezzenek?
Kinek a regnálása alatt romlik az egészségügy helyzete?
Ki tehet arról, hogy menekülnek az országból az orvosok, ápolók?
Ki elől menekülnek külföldre a fiatal, nyelveket beszélő, szakmával, diplomával rendelkező fiatalok?
Ki tiltakozott a Déli Áramlat ellen, hazaárulónak minősítve azt a kormányt, amely tárgyalt erről?
Ki ragaszkodik most a Déli Áramlathoz?
Ki engedte szabadon a köztörvényes, gyilkosságért elítélt baltás gyilkost?
Ki fogadta az azeri elnököt?
Ki emelte meg a következő adókat és járulékokat: EVA, jövedéki adó, cégautóadó, környezetvédelmi termékdíj, egészségbiztosítási szolgáltatási járulék, munkavállalói nyugdíjjárulék?
Ki vezetett be új adókat: chipsadó, sárgacsekkadó, telefonadó, biztosítási adó, baleseti adó, közműadó, tranzakciós illeték, ágazati különadók, szociális adó?
Ki hangoztatja azt, hogy aki nem támogatja feltétel nélkül az esztelen politikáját, az nem magyar, az álcivil?
Kinek a regnálása alatt nőtt meg brutálisan a szegénységi küszöb alatt élők száma?
Ki hirdetett szabadságharcot a pálinkáért, akácért, miközben gyermekek százezrei éheznek napról napra?
Ki ígért egymillió új munkahelyet?
Ki mondta azt, hogy két hét alatt rendet rak az országban?
Ki zsarolta az embereket azzal, hogy csak abban az esetben jut forrásokhoz az önkormányzat, ha az általa támogatott polgármesterre szavaznak a választáson?
Ki irányítja a majdnem teljes médiát?
Ki befolyásolja a statisztikai adatokat?
Ki fordította az ország ellen szinte teljes európát?
Ki veszett össze Norvégiával?
Ki próbálja ellehetetleníteni a civil szervezeteket?
Ki okozott diplomáciai botrányt az USA-val?
Ki hazudozik a kitiltási üggyel kapcsolatban?
Ki nem hajlandó vizsgálatokat kezdeni a korrupciós vádak miatt?
Ki próbálja hazug bolondnak beállítani azt, aki feljelentést tett, tényekkel alátámasztva?
Kivel nem hajlandó szóbaállni egyetlen jelentős ország kormánya sem?
Ki épít stadionokat, mert ez a hobbija?
Melyik párt tagjai, miniszterei és felelős vezetői nem mernek véleményt alkotni semmiről?
Kik menekülnek a sajtó elől?
Melyik kormánynál fordul az elő, hogy egyszemélyi döntések születnek?
Kire vetül mindent átszövő korrupció vádja?
Ki próbálja az internetet is befolyása alá vonni, akár adóztatás útján?
Melyik párt készít Kubatov-listát?
Ki tartja félelemben a közalkalmazottakat, amennyiben nem értenek egyet a kormány politikájával?
Ki vezette be a különadókat, mondván: nem terhelik az emberekre?
Ki züllesztette bábszínházzá a parlament munkáját?
Ki nem egyeztet szakmai szervezetekkel, szakszervezetekkel, tanácsadókkal lényeges döntések előtt?
Ki nyom át a parlamenten 24 óra alatt egy törvényjavaslatot?
Ki kötött titkos paktumot Putyinnal a paksi bővítésről?
Ki írta át a Munka Törvénykönyvét?
Ki foglalta el az Állami Számvevőszéket, a Gazdasági Versenyhivatalt, a Nemzeti bankot, az összes minisztériumot?
Ki felelős azért, hogy az ország versenyképessége rohamosan csökken, beruházás saját erőből 7% körül mozog, családok mennek tönkre, válnak hajléktalanná, milliószámra sodródnak nyomorba embertársaink, a tényleges munkahelyek száma nem növekszik, sokan minden ellátás nélkül vegetálnak, az oktatás színvonala romlik, tömegével menekülnek külföldre fiataljaink?
Ki felelős azért, hogy a demokratikus alapjogok csorbultak, hogy emberek félnek ebben az országban?
Ki felelős azért, hogy néhány ezer ember mértéktelenül gazdagszik, miközben mások tömegével válnak földönfutóvá?
Ki tehet arról, hogy a politika beszivárgott az iskolákba, az egyház beszivárgott a politikába?
Ki a felelős azért, hogy az utcára kell vinni a politikát?"
https://ujnepszabadsag.com/2021/09/08/100-kerdes/


----------



## Melitta (2021 November 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 18)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 21)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 November 21)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 22)




----------



## battuta (2021 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 23)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 23)




----------



## setni (2021 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 29)




----------



## Melitta (2021 November 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 1)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 4)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 5)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 December 14)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 December 14)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2021 December 14)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 15)

*
Itt van meg jött Baga Méri a krumpliját maga méri.




*


----------



## mechi (2021 December 19)




----------



## gumelig (2021 December 19)




----------



## gumelig (2021 December 19)




----------



## gumelig (2021 December 19)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 26)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 27)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 December 27)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 December 27)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2021 December 27)

*



*


----------



## gumelig (2021 December 27)




----------



## gumelig (2021 December 27)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 30)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 31)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 31)




----------



## Melitta (2021 December 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 1)

Németországban lement Orbán-paródia magyar feliratos verziója​


----------



## zozo555 (2022 Január 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 5)

Bohócok a parlamentben | Egy szilveszteri összeállítás, amin csak azért nem röhögi magát könnyesre az ember, mert a benne szereplő bohócok lassan egy egész országot tesznek... | By Jobbik XVIII. kerület | Facebook


287K views, 3.3K likes, 15 loves, 483 comments, 1.5K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Jobbik XVIII. kerület: Egy szilveszteri összeállítás, amin csak azért nem röhögi magát könnyesre az ember, mert...




fb.watch


----------



## zozo555 (2022 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 6)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)




----------



## jöttment (2022 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)

“Van, akinek menekült. Másoknak migráns. De elsősorban ő egy ember.“​


----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 9)

Egy skizofrén beteg ámokfutása - Szájnyalogatás, nyakkendő igazítás, zakózás! - OLKT.net


A történelem, tényleg ismétli önmagát?! A Hitlerről, és a Sztálinról is tudjuk, hogy az apjuk, rendszeresen félholtra verte őket, és lettek, akik lettek. Ezt a csúcs balfaszt is gyepálta az apja, és most egy ilyen beteg állat ül a nyakunkon. Szegény Magyarország. Évtizedekbe fog telni mire...




olkt.net


----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 10)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 16)

Orbán: "A korona vírus okozta gazdasági válság után....



 "

Ezek szerint a járvány előtt hátra ment ...


----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 18)

Ilyennel akar MZP választást nyerni.... neki vajon mi baja ?


----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 20)




----------



## battuta (2022 Január 20)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Ilyennel akar MZP választást nyerni.... neki vajon mi baja ?
> 
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1839411


Az érhetőség a képi humornál szükséges lenne


----------



## radiusg (2022 Január 20)




----------



## radiusg (2022 Január 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 21)

battuta írta:


> Az érhetőség a képi humornál szükséges lenne





battuta írta:


> Elnézést...USA - delikvens 34 évesen strokkal kórházba került, a számla közel 39 ezer dollár (ami nem semmi), aztán kapott egy telefont onnan, hogy a teljes költség 74 ezer.


A fizetős egészségügy szépségei.... ha kicsit kotorsz amcsi siteokon, láthatod, hogy szó szerint belenyomorodnak anyagilag (az MZP által jól működőnek mondott) fizetős ellátásba.


----------



## kapirb (2022 Január 21)

ladybug7spots írta:


> A fizetős egészségügy szépségei.... ha kicsit kotorsz amcsi siteokon, láthatod, hogy szó szerint belenyomorodnak anyagilag (az MZP által jól működőnek mondott) fizetős ellátásba.


Ez humor lenne?


----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Január 22)

kapirb írta:


> Ez humor lenne?


Miért ? Szerinted nem nevetséges, hogy ezzel akar választást nyerni ?


----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Január 25)

*


*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Január 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Január 25)

*


----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Január 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 4)




----------



## mechi (2022 Február 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 6)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Február 8)

*



*



*



*


----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Február 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 15)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Február 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 17)

Egy tehén várt a reggeli gyorsra a szobi vasútállomáson​ 
„A szobi vasútállomáson vár ez az állat a hajnali vonatindulásra. Sajnos zárva a jegypénztár, érvényes menetjegy híján ki van zárva az utazásból, pedig egy óra alatt akár a Nyugatiban is lehetne”






Úgy tudjuk, a tehén végül nem szállt fel a vonatra, már kikötve várja a gazdáját az állomáson.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 24)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Február 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 25)

Egyszerű, de igaz üzenet Putyin elnöknek…


----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 2)




----------



## ladysla (2022 Március 3)

Viccnek hitték


----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 5)




----------



## CasaLoma (2022 Március 10)




----------



## Panni (2022 Március 10)

ne legyenek ketsegek


----------



## 5356 (2022 Március 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 11)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 12)

Így fest a fizetős egészségügy....


----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 12)




----------



## jöttment (2022 Március 14)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 15)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 15)




----------



## setni (2022 Március 16)




----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 17)




----------



## setni (2022 Március 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 17)




----------



## radiusg (2022 Március 18)




----------



## radiusg (2022 Március 18)




----------



## radiusg (2022 Március 18)




----------



## radiusg (2022 Március 18)




----------



## setni (2022 Március 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 18)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 19)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 19)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 19)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 19)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Március 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 20)




----------



## setni (2022 Március 21)




----------



## setni (2022 Március 21)

Talán ide illik hisz politika.....
Az ukrán pusztaság kegyetlen és a gyengék elhullanak. Ez a szerencsétlen, lomha orosz páncélos egy fiatal kantraktor vonóhorgán találta magát és most láthatjuk, amint a traktor az odújába vonszolja, ahol traktortársaival percek alatt alkatrészekre bontják és bekebelezik.



-A képen az ukrán sztyeppe csúcsragadozója megközelíti mozgásképtelenné tett áldozatát, hogy elvonszolja fészerébe és vashulladékká váljék az. A halálra vált tank még próbál bújkálni, de már tudja, milyen sors vár rá, mikor a fenevad vontatókötélre veszi....


----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 22)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Március 22)

Furfangos Fidesz logika.
Gyurcsányozással a gyurcsányozás ellen.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 30)




----------



## mechi (2022 Március 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Március 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 1)




----------



## mechi (2022 Április 1)

*- Hogyan ismerhető fel az ellenzéki erdélyi szavazat?
- Elég könnyen…*


----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 2)




----------



## mechi (2022 Április 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)

Nem csak a mi tudunk csuda dolgokat








A románok EU-s pénzből szigetelik a temető kerítését. Azt még nem tudjuk hogy hang vagy hőszigetelés


----------



## battuta (2022 Április 14)

Na meg az EU is hogy hagyja
A fentire mondom
Ide meg azt a kézcsók bohóckodása elmarad


----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 14)




----------



## setni (2022 Április 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 21)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Április 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 24)

Putyin beteg?


----------



## gumelig (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 27)




----------



## mechi (2022 Április 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 29)

Na...kié a Balaton? Piros Mészáros, kék Tiborcz!!!!


----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Április 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 9)




----------



## mechi (2022 Május 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 16)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Május 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 17)




----------



## setni (2022 Május 17)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Május 17)

*


*


----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Május 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 6)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 8)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 12)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 13)

Aki másnak vermet ás az sírásó . Testhezálló munka az országot tönkretevő kisz titkárnak .


----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 16)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 16)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 18)




----------



## Ernoe (2022 Június 18)

Valahol találtam, nagyon tetszik, nem tudom hová tegyem, megpróbáltam lefordítani.





*Valahogy sajnálom egy kicsit a mai szülőket.*

Nekik nemcsak a méhekről és virágokról kell tudni elmagyarázni a dolgot,
hanem a méheknek a méhekkel;
virágoknak a virágokkal;
virágoknak virágokkal akik korábban méhek voltak;
méheknek méhekkel akik korábban virágok voltak;
méhekkel akik ugy néznek ki mint a virágok;
méhekkel akik úgy néznek ki mint a virágok mégis szúrni tudnak;
hogy nemcsak színes virágok vannak hanem színes méhek is léteznek és néha virág-nék is.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)

Deres készítését, kellemes durva kivitelben, rövid határidővel vállalok! Fizetés: bankkártyával, átutalással, pengővel, vagy terménnyel/búza, kukorica stb./ lehetséges!


----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 22)




----------



## prdrkckg (2022 Június 23)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1866838


bocs, de ez az ember Magyarországon többet nemigen rug labdába....akármit is ir, mond.Talán a Dobrev,de kilóg akkor is a lóláb.


----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 23)

prdrkckg írta:


> bocs, de ez az ember Magyarországon többet nemigen rug labdába....akármit is ir, mond.Talán a Dobrev,de kilóg akkor is a lóláb.


A Párt éber szeme mindent látni akar.


----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 23)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Június 23)




----------



## Miklosko (2022 Június 23)

gumelig írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1867012


----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Június 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 1)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 4)

A titulusokra különösen ki "leszünk" hegyezve?!??! - Múltkor.... Jelenlegi vezetésünk szerint, ismét így működnek a dolgaink itthon, Magyarországon...


----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 9)




----------



## Ernoe (2022 Július 9)

- Fönök, Martin mától kezdve hivatalosan is Martina.
- Oh, akkor csökkentenem kell a fizetését.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 9)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 9)

*



*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 9)

*



*


----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 13)




----------



## jöttment (2022 Július 14)

"Olyan tempóban vezeti be megszorító intézkedéseit a kormány, hogy saját beszélő fejeinek és kommunikátorainak sincs ideje szájába rágni, mi is az aktuális irány."


----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)

"Orbán király ,Soros király,
Léptet fakó lovan,
Hadd látom,úgymond mennyit ér 
a felcsúti tartomány.
Van e ott stadion és földje jó,
Parlamentben hű Kövér,
Használt e az Eus pénz,
Te komcsi honfiver.
S a nép ,az istenadta nép,
Ha oly boldog e rajt
Mint akarom ,S mint barom 
Amit KATA-bol elhajt?
Felseg! Valóban koronád 
Legszebb gyémántja a NER
Földet ,folyót ,helikopterezni jót
NER pénzből benne lelsz
S a nép,az istenadta nép 
Már nem boldog rajta SIRE
Hangjukat hangosan hallatva
Ez már nem megannyi puszta sír
Orbán király ,tolvaj király 
Léptet fakó lovan 
Itt már nincs csend ,mert hangos 
A pesti tartomány"


----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 15)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 Július 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 18)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 20)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Július 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 23)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 Július 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 24)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 25)

*



*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Július 25)

*


----------



## setni (2022 Július 25)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Július 26)

A fidesz kulcsemberei smink nélkül


----------



## setni (2022 Július 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Július 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1872647



Előbb-utóbb mindig kibújik a szög a zsákból...


----------



## setni (2022 Augusztus 4)

ladybug7spots írta:


> Előbb-utóbb mindig kibújik a szög a zsákból...


Nem , hiszen a politika az ilyen vagyis ilyennek kellene lennie . Egymással szóba kellene állni.


----------



## setni (2022 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 5)

setni írta:


> Nem , hiszen a politika az ilyen vagyis ilyennek kellene lennie . Egymással szóba kellene állni.


 OFF

Félreértetted... a bal oldalon álló (korábbi) szájtépő dörgölőzésére utaltam.

ON


----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1874137



... és még azt is hagyja, hogy fogdossa.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 10)




----------



## pancser777 (2022 Augusztus 10)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1874409


Én a tanár úrral kezdeném,mutasson jó példát(hogyan is gondolja ezt,mondjuk egy normál bérből)


----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 13)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 14)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1874942


----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 14)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 17)




----------



## jöttment (2022 Augusztus 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## mechi (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Augusztus 18)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 20)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 20)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 22)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Augusztus 22)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1876618



Ezt mikor engedték ki a mosolygóból ??? ...


----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 22)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Augusztus 23)

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2022 Augusztus 23)

*



*


----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 23)

oltások számának alakulása...szerinted milyen lehet a 2022 -es labda?


----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 28)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 Augusztus 28)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 28)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Augusztus 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 9)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 13)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 14)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 17)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 8)




----------



## jöttment (2022 Október 9)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 9)

Melitta írta:


> Ezt én nem értem


Ezt a képet én nem értem
first lady topis
De nagyon Na és?
Kinek a bűne?
Kire vetít rossz fényt?
Éz inkább a fotósok szemtelensége
De hogy miért került egymás mellé a két kép?
Az meg aztán


----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 9)

Lehet a stradpapucs tetszett meg a fotosnak.


----------



## zozo555 (2022 Október 9)

Lucan0 írta:


> Ezt a képet én nem értem
> first lady topis
> De nagyon Na és?
> Kinek a bűne?
> ...


A szégyen az ami ebben az országban folyik...amit megengedtünk nekik (ez minden politikusra vonatkozik) a szemtelenség az hogy csak élősködnek a nyakunkon és közben semmi felelőség... holott már az övéké az ország... kifizettük és ledolgoztuk helyettük is... lehet örülni neki....


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 10)

Beka Holt írta:


> Akik a vezetőket megválasztották azok szerint minden rendben van


AMIKOR EGY HÍVŐ BOLDOGAN ASSZISZTÁL SAJÁT ROMLÁSÁHOZ


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 Október 12)

zozo555 írta:


> A szégyen az ami ebben az országban folyik...amit megengedtünk nekik (ez minden politikusra vonatkozik) a szemtelenség az hogy csak élősködnek a nyakunkon és közben semmi felelőség... holott már az övéké az ország... kifizettük és ledolgoztuk helyettük is... lehet örülni neki....


Épp csak a tiéd szöveges üzenet.És nem képes humor


zozo555 írta:


> holott már az övéké az ország..


*


De szabadíts meg a gonosztól*(attól ott fent a NER-kormányban, de mindtől)


----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 12)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 16)




----------



## Ernoe (2022 Október 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 21)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Október 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 21)




----------



## gumelig (2022 Október 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 27)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 Október 27)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1888640


Amen.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 Október 31)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 Október 31)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 1)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 2)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 2)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 4)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 4)




----------



## mechi (2022 November 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 5)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 5)




----------



## jöttment (2022 November 6)




----------



## jöttment (2022 November 6)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 November 7)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 November 7)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 November 7)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 November 7)




----------



## zozo555 (2022 November 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 10)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 10)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 13)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 13)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 13)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 15)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 16)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 19)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 19)




----------



## jöttment (2022 November 19)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 20)

jöttment írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1893406


Nem merem megnyomni a tetszik gombot mért még félreértik NER-nél


----------



## Melitta (2022 November 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 21)

horvát szurkolók​





A horvát szurkolók nagy feltűnést keltettek Katarban (Fotó: Reddit)


----------



## Melitta (2022 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 22)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 23)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 23)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 November 24)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1894249



Tojás 62-ért ??! Ide vele izibe...örülök, ha 85-ért sikerül vennem...


----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 24)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 24)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 25)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 25)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 27)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 27)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 November 27)

A felettem lévőhöz mondom
Van benne egy két jó bemondás a laposságok között
Miközben *Somogyi András *nem a legtehetségesebb humorista
A "mi kérünk elnézést"- sorozatban se ő a jobb


----------



## Melitta (2022 November 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 27)

Ezèrt a Magyarországon èlők èletèt tönkre tette,tettèk


----------



## Melitta (2022 November 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 November 29)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 November 29)




----------



## macskusz12 (2022 November 29)




----------



## gumelig (2022 November 30)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 2)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 3)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 4)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 5)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 5)

Piros lett a paradicsom, nem sárga. 
Nincs benzin a kutakon, így nem drága.


----------



## Melitta (2022 December 6)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 7)




----------



## Lucan0 (2022 December 7)

De ha nem jut a mások pénzéhez akkor vége a hernyóknak​

​


----------



## Melitta (2022 December 7)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 December 7)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1896930



Csak idő kérdése volt, mikor teszik rá arra is a kezüket. 
Nekik könnyű, az övéket a 'kajmán őrzi Svájcban...


----------



## Melitta (2022 December 7)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 8)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 9)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 10)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 December 11)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1897244



OFF
Benne voltak ők mindketten vastagon ! Úgy tűnik M. elsőként iparkodik elhagyni a süllyedő hajót.


----------



## gumelig (2022 December 11)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 11)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 12)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 12)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 12)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 12)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 13)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 14)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 14)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 16)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 17)




----------



## ladybug7spots (2022 December 18)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 20)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 20)




----------



## Ernoe (2022 December 21)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 26)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 27)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 28)




----------



## gumelig (2022 December 28)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 29)




----------



## Melitta (2022 December 29)




----------



## Ernoe (2022 December 30)

Németben oda van az Internet...


----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 2)




----------



## zozo555 (2023 Január 2)




----------



## Ernoe (2023 Január 2)

- Mivel búcsúztatjuk Benediktet?
- Az abuse-áldozatok kórusa szeretné a "Highway to hell-t" énekelni.

-----------






Ratzinger Pápává választásakor a Bild-Zeitung elsö oldalán az állt: "Wir sind Papst"
Konsekvens az lenne, ha most "Wir sind Tot" lenne a föcim?


----------



## gumelig (2023 Január 2)

Képernyő vagy Facebook háttérképnek való...


----------



## gumelig (2023 Január 2)




----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 3)




----------



## zozo555 (2023 Január 4)




----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 4)




----------



## gumelig (2023 Január 4)




----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 5)

Partedlis fonok Romaba.


----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (2023 Január 5)




----------



## zozo555 (2023 Január 5)




----------



## Melitta (Péntek, 05:16)




----------



## Ernoe (Péntek, 18:53)




----------



## zozo555 (Szombat, 14:44)




----------



## Melitta (Vasárnap, 11:41)




----------



## Melitta (Hétfő, 14:40)




----------



## Melitta (Hétfő, 14:42)

*A forint evolúciója
*


----------



## Melitta (Hétfő, 14:43)




----------



## Melitta (Tegnap 02:28-kor)




----------



## gumelig (Ma 17:15 -kor)




----------

